# Estoy parado y agobiado ¿qué puedo hacer?



## GoldFever (6 Feb 2011)

A raiz de este post, un coforero me ha preguntado qué salidas propongo para evitar el desastre. Dado que por motivos que no vienen al caso no he podido tocar un teclado desde el viernes, he tenido un tiempo para darle vueltas a la respuesta, y dado que tal vez sea de general interés, aquí la pongo.

No se me ocurre ninguna solución viable para evitar el desastre a nivel global, aunque sí a nivel individual, aquellos que sean capaces de entender y asumir unas cuantas cosas.

A efectos económicos en España estamos en lo que claramente es una situación *NO-convencional*, con una cifra de paro disparada y creciendo, empresas cerrando y las que quedan sin financiación y conteniendo la respiración para no ir a peor. Eso por no hablar del Gobierno. Esto requiere, a efectos de trabajo y empleo, actuar también de una forma NO-convencional. Confundir las situaciones y la forma requerida de actuar, es como confundir un arañazo con una puñalada, la forma de actuar en un caso y en otro, y cómo juega el tiempo en un caso y en otro (a favor o en contra nuestra), si no actuamos adecuadamente.

Por desgracia, ese actuar de forma NO-convencional va a requerir en bastante medida dejar de ser una persona convencional, algo que para muchos no será fácil, para unos cuantos imposible, y para la mayoría algo que no se consigue de hoy para mañana.

En general, a efectos de trabajo, la táctica seguida por muchos es echar y echar CVs, a ver si cae alguna entrevista y a partir de ahí se consigue un empleo. El primer problema de esta forma de actuar es que carece de estrategia (es algo así como “_disparar contra todo lo que se menea a ver si le damos a algo_”), y además ahora mismo, con millones de desempleados haciendo lo mismo, es todo punto ineficaz, por no decir completamente inútil.

Para empezar a meterle el diente al tema, en esa orientación a lo NO-convencional, hay que cambiar bastante “el chip”:

- Hay que dejar de “_buscar un empleo_” (porque de eso no hay) y pensar en “_buscar trabajo_” (de eso queda algo).
- Hay que cambiar el concepto de “_mercado laboral_” (estar dentro o fuera) por el concepto de “_economía productiva_” (estar dentro o fuera). El mercado laboral es un subconjunto de la economía productiva; pensar sólo en él es cerrarse puertas.
- Hay que dejar de pensar que el tiempo puede arreglar las cosas, porque esto no es un arañazo que se cura solo, sino una puñalada, que sin el tratamiento adecuado puede traer nefastas consecuencias a medida que pasa el tiempo.
- No hay que plantearse “_a ver si pillo un curro de 8 horas bien pagado_”, sino “_qué sabemos o podemos hacer para otros, que pueda tener utilidad para ellos_”, y por lo que nos puedan pagar dinero. Esos “otros” pueden ser una multinacional o el vecino del piso de arriba.
- Y lo más difícil, hay que superar los corsés mentales impuestos por la sociedad, el adoctrinamiento desde los medios, y el sistema educativo; con respecto a este último hay que empezar a entender muy bien una cosa (que además me pongo como firma):

El diseño del sistema educativo responde a los *intereses* de quienes *lo imponen*, mucho más que a las *necesidades* de quienes son *obligados* a pasar por él.​
Entre otras cosas esto implica que el sistema educativo NO prepara en absoluto para una situación NO-convencional (bueno, y lo de una convencional sería discutible, pero esa es otra historia), igual que un vigilante jurado no está preparado para actuar en una situación que requiere llamar a los GEOs. El sistema educativo y el aparato mediatico-social busca “fabricar” piezas para una maquinaria social y económica al servicio de las respectivas oligarquías políticas y económicas, NO seres humanos independientes, autónomos, críticos, adaptables y autosuficientes, que raramente serán del agrado de ninguna oligarquía.

Este abordaje NO-convencional del problema de estar en paro, implica que habrá que …

- Echarle mucha imaginación para buscar alternativas NO-convencionales.
- Echarle valor, coraje e iniciativa a dichas alternativas.
- Asumir que tenemos carencias importantes que desconocíamos.
- Asumir que muy probablemente estas actuaciones NO-convencionales implicarán un mayor esfuerzo y sacrificio que las soluciones convencionales (pero es que estas últimas NO funcionan).
- Asumir el riesgo de que no lleven a resultado alguno, y como mucho aporten experiencia.

*Planteamiento estratégico o consideraciones generales.*

La situación económica es mala con tendencia a ir a peor en España, pero no fuera de España; esto implica que hay que orientarse a todo aquello que tenga que ver con la exportación, o los negocios con el exterior. Estoy observando en mi entorno que las empresas altamente exportadoras están librando la crisis mucho mejor que las no exportadoras. Como parte del planteamiento estratégico es obvio que darle muy fuerte a los idiomas es una excelente apuesta de futuro.

Tenemos uno de los mercados laborales más rígidos del mundo, lo que no sólo contribuye a dejar a millones de personas en la calle, sino a muchas empresas con problemas y carencias en cuanto a recursos humanos; es decir, en muchas empresas hay necesidades de personal que NO resuelve el mercado laboral, a pesar de su brutal excedente de parados. Como parte del planteamiento estratégico hay que llegar a esas necesidades, pero NO por la vía convencional del mercado laboral, que ahora mismo es inoperante. Irónicamente, la rigidez laboral puede ser una oportunidad para quienes sepan aplicar aquello de “be water, my friend”.

Permanecer fuera de la economía productiva es nefasto desde muchos los puntos de vista:
- Económico; no se gana dinero de verdad.
- Profesional: no se acumula experiencia.
- Socio-profesional: no se hacen contactos ni se amplían relaciones profesionales.
- De reputación: da imagen de inutilidad, incapacidad y vagancia.
- Psicológico: destruye la autoestima, pudiendo llevar a un círculo vicioso.

Como planteamiento estratégico hay que hacer todo lo posible por estar dentro de la economía productiva y no fuera de ella, aunque en algún caso parezca “poco rentable”.

Cuando un título universitario y un master no sirven para conseguir trabajo, y en cambio hay otros sin título universitario teniéndolo y consiguiéndolo, hay que ver qué tienen, qué saben hacer o cómo lo saben hacer estos últimos, cuales son o han sido sus estrategias profesionales y/o económicas. Entre los rasgos más destacables de esas personas suele estar su capacidad para las relaciones sociales, y en especial para la persuasión y la venta. Desarrollar estas capacidades debe ser parte de cualquier planteamiento estratégico para conseguir trabajo (y recalco lo de “_trabajo_” y no empleo).

El eje fundamental de la estrategia es dejar de ser un hombre-pieza que no encuentra una maquinaría en la que encajarse, para convertirse en un ser humano real, que aprovecha y desarrolla todas sus capacidades para _encontrar y solucionar_ necesidades ajenas a cambio de un beneficio.

*Planteamiento táctico o acciones concretas.*

*Idiomas*.

En su momento escuché en Vaughan Radio que llegar a tener una cierta soltura en un idioma (Inglés en ese caso) venía a requerir unas 1.000 horas de dedicacióna a ello. A una hora diaria, eso son unos tres años, que puede parecer mucho, pero ojalá pudiesemos aprender un idioma cada tres años. En su momento abrí un hilo sobre este tema:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ender-idiomas-y-si-es-online-mucho-mejor.html

Personalmente me encantó Rosetta Stone, sin perjuicio de los métodos de Assimil que siempre me gustaron mucho. En cuanto a cómo dedicar tal hora al día, ya tenéis algo que hacer en los tiempos muertos del transporte público o en el coche, si es que no os queda tiempo en casa.

*Estar dentro de la economía productiva.*

La táctica de enviar CVs al jefe de personal de turno, como mucho de departamento, hay que cambiarla por la de hacer llegar ofertas de servicios profesionales, con la oportuna tarjeta de visita, como autónomo o profesional liberal a los responsables de área o departamento.

La caída de actividad en muchas empresas ha ido haciendo que en puestos donde antes se necesitaba una persona 8 horas (estanque lleno de agua), pasase a necesitarse la mitad (estanque medio lleno) y posteriormente un número indeterminado, variable e impredecible de horas al día, semana o mes (charcas dispersas). Aquí es donde hay una necesidad a la que no responde la rigidez laboral española y que por tanto se convierte en una oportunidad para quienes sepan aplicar lo de “be water, my friend”.

En una oferta de servicios profesionales el primer objetivo a conseguir es amortizar la cuota autónomos (si es que hay que pagarlos) y otros gastos, el segundo hacer un nuevo cliente y a partir de ahí, ganar dinero.

Hay que dejar de ofrecer a las empresas un “_posible nuevo empleado_” (en la mayoría de las empresas sobran empleados ahora mismo) para ofrecer soluciones concretas y totalmente adaptables a las necesidades reales.

En esta búsqueda directa de clientes para servicios profesionales (o lo que quiera que podamos ser capaces de ofrecer), hay que priorizar a las empresas exportadoras.

El primer problema para alguien que intente abordar todo lo anterior puede ser que no ha vendido en su vida ni caramelos a los niños, así que es bastante probable que no sepa ni por dónde empezar. En tal caso, mejor que un master, mejor que estudiar no importa qué, es conseguir un empleo de vendedor, algo de lo que casi siempre hay empleos, y conseguirlo con el objetivo absolutamente prioritario de aprender a vender, se gane dinero o no; tal cosa no será sino la “nota de examen” como vendedor.

Debe tenerse muy claro que:

Es prácticamente imposible dejar de ser un hombre-pieza sin tener una ciertas dotes de persuasión, venta y/o relaciones sociales profesionales. El que traiga tales dotes de fábrica o adquiridas por otros medios, enhorabuena, el que no, debe ponerse a ello. No olvidemos que *el dinero se gana en las transacciones comerciales*, porque por muy maravilloso que sea un producto o servicio, y por muy frikis o genios que sean sus diseñadores o fabricantes, si no hay transacción comercial, no hay beneficio. Por eso los buenos vendedores acaban “pintando” tanto en las empresas, si es que no son directamente los jefes o dueños.

Como interesante complemento a lo que podamos ofertar, se puede tener una web al respecto.

Lo que bajo ningún concepto debe hacerse es quedarse en casa cobrando el paro y dejando pasar el tiempo tan feliz e ingenuamente. Las “ayudas”, prestaciones y subsidios son un letal analgésico socio-económico que no sólo no arreglan el problema de fondo, sino que al posponer su solución la hacen más difícil; es como ponerse a curar una puñalada con aspirinas.

*Relaciones sociales.*

Una vez que tenemos algo que ofrecer de forma directa a muchas posibles personas o empresas simultáneamente, conviene que nos conozca cuanta más gente mejor. Podemos gastar una nube de pasta en publicidad, pero aparte de que probablemente no la tendremos, para vender servicios, que es lo que probablemente vamos a vender como autónomos o profesionales liberales, hay algo mucho más eficaz: el boca a boca o buzz marketing. Para eso hace falta sembrar y cultivar muchas relaciones sociales, que la gente sepa a qué nos dedicamos, y por supuesto hacerse una muy buena reputación profesional a base de buen hacer.

Todo esto pasa por cosas como pertenecer a grupos de senderismo, golf y otros deportes que se prestan a mucho rato de charla, redes sociales en Internet, retomar amistades y relaciones familiares adormecidas desde hace tiempo, etc.

Un ejemplo de táctica interesante al respecto puede ser crear grupos de apoyo mutuo para cosas como, por ejemplo, los idiomas. En caso de dedicarse a ello de forma auto-didacta es fácil desanimarse, desmoralizarse y en un momento o periodo de flaqueza, abandonar. En un grupo de apoyo mutuo los miembros se darían apoyo, mediante frecuentes mensajes y comunicaciones al respecto, tal que en los malos momentos alguien te levante el ánimo. Estos grupos también pueden ser una interesante fuente de relaciones profesionales.

Los contactos raramente se traen de nacimiento, como muchos parecen creer; en general se hacen, y desde cero.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (6 Feb 2011)

Gold, reconócelo, tú quieres presentarte a presidente del Gobierno.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Caramba camarada Goldfever, ahora vas a escribir un libro de autoayuda? 8:

Está interesante lo que cuentas, se te nota el background socialista.


----------



## Partisano (6 Feb 2011)

Cada dia que pasa, me da más asco el discurso económico. Es como oir hablar a un nazi en el campo de exterminio.


----------



## Disabled (6 Feb 2011)

La puta trampa de la "marca personal": o eres alguien o estás muerto. Y así nos luce el pelo, vendedores de humo y managers aplasta-nucas everywhere. Obsesionados en aparentar tener soluciones y generar productividad, eso sí, que las ponga en práctica otro (a poder ser un joven sobrecualificado por un sueldo de miseria).


----------



## Peter (6 Feb 2011)

Me gusta tu planteamiento pero partes de un supuesto erroneo, que todos tenemos algo que ofrecer. Lamentablemente en esta sociedad de borregos en la que vivimos hay muchísima gente que no tiene nada que ofrecer.


----------



## GoldFever (6 Feb 2011)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Caramba camarada Goldfever, ahora vas a escribir un libro de autoayuda? 8:
> 
> Está interesante lo que cuentas, *se te nota el background socialista*.



:: No me digas esas cosas que me traumas.

No es autoayuda, es lo que haría yo si fuese uno de los muchos parados desesperados. Tal vez por eso no lo soy


----------



## GoldFever (6 Feb 2011)

Peter dijo:


> Me gusta tu planteamiento pero partes de un supuesto erroneo, que todos tenemos algo que ofrecer. Lamentablemente en esta sociedad de borregos en la que vivimos hay muchísima gente que no tiene nada que ofrecer.



Salvo casos extremos todo el mundo tiene algo que ofrecer o es apto para llegar a tenerlo; otra cosa es_ que no sepa qué o cómo_. Esto último es uno de los mayores fracasos del sistema educativo.


----------



## BILU (6 Feb 2011)

Lo de las relaciones sociales importantísimo, conocer gente, hablar, colaborar, moverse... lo que pasa es que no es fácil y no todo el mundo puede/sabe hacerlo.


----------



## Germain (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> :: No me digas esas cosas que me traumas.
> 
> No es autoayuda, es lo que haría yo si fuese uno de los muchos parados desesperados. Tal vez por eso no lo soy



Tú no sabes lo que harías si fueras un parado desesperado, porque tu actitud ante la vida viene de tu background familiar y educativo. Si hubieses nacido en Vallecas de padre apilatochos y madre fregasuelos serías un pringao más. Y ya ni te cuento si hubieses nacido en un suburbio de Mogadiscio. 
Coño, que ya tenemos una edad para andar perdidos en fantasías de los mundos de Yupi.


----------



## Insurgencia (7 Feb 2011)

Un pequeño aporte al apartado de relaciones sociales y comerciales:

*LinkedIn* es un sitio web orientado a negocios, fue fundado en diciembre de 2002 y lanzado en mayo de 2003 (comparable a un servicio de red social), principalmente para red profesional.
En octubre de 2008, tenía más de 25 millones de usuarios registrados2 extendiéndose a 150 industrias. En octubre de 2010, dispone de más de 80 millones de usuarios registrados,3 de más de 200 países, que abarcan todas las empresas del ranking de la revista Fortune de las 500 mayores empresas estadounidenses.
Alguna de las razones por las cuales podrías querer crear una cuenta en LinkedIn son 4 :
1. Expandir tu red profesional.
2. Mostrar tu experiencia laboral, pero más importante, tus logros y recomendaciones de colegas/clientes.
3. Dejar que otros te encuentren y contacten más fácilmente.
4. Reconectarte con tus viejos amigos.
5. Conocer personas con tus mismos intereses/aficiones a través de los grupos.

En España creo que todavía no tiene mucha pegada, al contrario que en el mundo anglosajón.

Desconozco otras redes sociales españolas de este tipo, serían de mucha utilidad.


----------



## merkawoman (7 Feb 2011)

Enhorabuena por un hilo optimista, pero...de la teoria a la práctica....


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Disabled dijo:


> La puta trampa de la "marca personal": o eres alguien o estás muerto. Y así nos luce el pelo, vendedores de humo y managers aplasta-nucas everywhere. Obsesionados en aparentar tener soluciones y generar productividad, eso sí, que las ponga en práctica otro (a poder ser un joven sobrecualificado por un sueldo de miseria).



Sospecho que encajas aquí ...



> ...
> Por desgracia, ese actuar de forma NO-convencional va a requerir en bastante medida dejar de ser una persona convencional, algo que para muchos no será fácil, *para unos cuantos imposible*, y para la mayoría algo que no se consigue de hoy para mañana.
> ...
> - Y lo más difícil, hay que superar *los corsés mentales impuestos por la sociedad, el adoctrinamiento desde los medios*, ...
> ...


----------



## pacomer (7 Feb 2011)

Pues es que en un país como Espana, lo que dice Goldfever, va a ser la única solución de empleo para muchos, porque si esperan a que la Casta política haga algo que no sea en beneficio de una oligarquía económica, y mantener en la miseria al resto, se están condenando a no salir jamás del agujero.

EN Espana todo se opone a esto. El sistema educativo que tenemos, uno de los peores del mundo, se empena en hacer futuros funcionarios, porque los ensenantes son funcionarios y ensenan de lo que saben, ni idiomas de verdad, ni matemáticas aplicadas ni nada, solo a preparar oposiciones futuras adiestrando a los chavales en la memorización de absurdos temarios ministeriales.

La Casta está a mirar por ella misma, no entiende como se forma la riqueza en un país, sólo busca gravar y gravar con mas impuestos, controlar todo lo que pueda, y cuando se ve sin salida, subvencionar. De ahi lo disparatado de leyes y reformas.


Así lo que dice goldfever y con lo que estoy de acuerdo, implica:

1.- desprogramarse de todas las chorradas inoculadas por el sistema educativo espanol. Hecho por y para formar funcionarios.

2.- no confiar jamás en ningún politico de la Casta. Pensar siempre en el peor escenario posible, y estar preparado para ello.

3.- Trabajar todo el tiempo que se puede y mientras el volumen del negocio lo permita, en negro.

4.- jamás pedir prestado a un banco espanol, tipo Botín o similares, porque si fracasais una vez os hundirán para toda la vida.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Tú no sabes lo que harías si fueras un parado desesperado, porque tu actitud ante la vida viene de tu background familiar y educativo. Si hubieses nacido en Vallecas de padre apilatochos y madre fregasuelos serías un pringao más. Y ya ni te cuento si hubieses nacido en un suburbio de Mogadiscio.
> Coño, que ya tenemos una edad para andar perdidos en fantasías de los mundos de Yupi.



Pues entonces no sé para que gastamos dinero en educación de hijos de _apilatochos _y madre _fregasuelos_, si luego van a ser unos _pringaos _... 

¿Los ponemos a trabajar desde los 8 añitos mejor?

Además, ¿qué sabes tú de mi "background"? Mi padre SÍ trabajó desde los 8 añitos, mira tú que cosas.


----------



## burbujas (7 Feb 2011)

no dices nada que no sepamos pero nunca está de mas repasar... gracias por la currada


----------



## muyuu (7 Feb 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/204010-hilo-ayuda-desempleados.html


----------



## merkawoman (7 Feb 2011)

"3.- Trabajar todo el tiempo que se puede y mientras el volumen del negocio lo permita, en negro."

ahi le has dado.......


----------



## lowfour (7 Feb 2011)

Excelente post Goldfever... Es verdad que habrá gente que realmente por su carrera profesional casi inexistente no podrá ofrecer nada. Pero si hay "hambre" de verdad y se es observador, siempre se puede encontrar un hueco donde sacar unas monedillas. Si no que le pregunten al forero este (troll o no) que limpiaba las lápidas y hacía fotocopias ambulantes. 

El problema es la desprogramación borreguil. No es fácil ni para el más dispuesto de los titulados. Es enfrentarte a tus propios miedos y responsabilizarte de tu propia vida. Algo no baladí para la gran mayoría.

Tener espíritu emprendedor y proactivo es en sí mismo una carrera profesional.


----------



## Mr. Hughes (7 Feb 2011)

burbujas dijo:


> no dices nada que no sepamos pero nunca está de mas repasar... gracias por la currada



Lo que para ti es evidente, para la mayoría no.


----------



## Indignado (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Pues entonces no sé para que gastamos dinero en educación de hijos de _apilatochos _y madre _fregasuelos_, si luego van a ser unos _pringaos _...
> 
> ¿Los ponemos a trabajar desde los 8 añitos mejor?
> 
> Además, ¿qué sabes tú de mi "background"? Mi padre SÍ trabajó desde los 8 añitos, mira tú que cosas.



Es curioso dar consejos de como conseguir trabajo o autoemplearse, para decir después que a un chaval después de la primaria lo ponemos simplemente a trabajar si no sirve para estudiar :


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (7 Feb 2011)

Yo debo ser un comunista peligroso, porque pienso que en vez de luchar todos como locos por el trabajo, hay que apostar por el reparto de trabajo y la distribución. No tiene sentido que los que trabajen estén 12 horas cuando hay 2 parados ahí fuera. 

Y en los puestos de trabajo españoles, que podrían desempeñar mandriles, la formación no es motivo de exclusión.

Huelga decir que mientras no pete lo inmobiliario, todo dinero creado será tirado a la basura, a menos que trabajes en tu casa y vendas al extranjero.


----------



## Disabled (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Sospecho que encajas aquí ... Por desgracia, ese actuar de forma NO-convencional va a requerir en bastante medida dejar de ser una persona convencional, algo que para muchos no será fácil, para unos cuantos imposible, y para la mayoría algo que no se consigue de hoy para mañana.
> ...
> - Y lo más difícil, hay que superar los corsés mentales impuestos por la sociedad, el adoctrinamiento desde los medios, ...



Al contrario, el concepto de "marca personal" que es básicamente de lo que estás hablando la conozco desde el 2004 (en aquellos comienzos donde los managers empezaron a poner 2.0 a todo lo que se movía para que su humo fuera más interesante). He recorrido desde el sector público al sector privado, me he cansado de ver emprendedores y de escuchar este discurso en su boca.

¿Sabes cual es la realidad? Todo humo. El trabajo no sale por aparentar ser alguien o tener soluciones. Y por suerte esta crisis es una de las cosas que más está limpiando porque no hay dinero para pagar más apariencias, reuniones donde se habla y se habla sin llegar a ninguna parte y encuentros para hacer "networking". 

Eso es con lo que hay que romper, con el pensamiento de "o eres alguien o estás muerto" "o te diferencias o eres parte de la masa". No es más que otra faceta del porqueyolovalgo.


----------



## merkawoman (7 Feb 2011)

Disabled dijo:


> Al contrario, el concepto de "marca personal" que es básicamente de lo que estás hablando la conozco desde el 2004 (en aquellos comienzos donde los managers empezaron a poner 2.0 a todo lo que se movía para que su humo fuera más interesante). He recorrido desde el sector público al sector privado, me he cansado de ver emprendedores y de escuchar este discurso en su boca.
> 
> ¿Sabes cual es la realidad? Todo humo. El trabajo no sale por aparentar ser alguien o tener soluciones. Y por suerte esta crisis es una de las cosas que más está limpiando porque no hay dinero para pagar más apariencias, reuniones donde se habla y se habla sin llegar a ninguna parte y encuentros para hacer "networking".
> 
> Eso es con lo que hay que romper, con el pensamiento de "o eres alguien o estás muerto" "o te diferencias o eres parte de la masa". No es más que otra faceta del porqueyolovalgo.





Hace mucho tiempo tambien que este "humo" del que hablas me marea.....
Pero no veo que este reñido en algunos casos con lo que suguiere.


----------



## clapham (7 Feb 2011)

A ver...
una persona que escribe voy a ....malo ,muy malo.
las cosas noson tan complicadas, no hay que hacer un master para salir adelante. Hay dos grupos de personas. Los triunfadores y los perdedores. Los primeros no esperan a que les den trabajo , sino que "crean " ellos trabajo ( para si mismos y para el resto ). El resto solo espera.
No se aprende a triunfar, se triunfa 
El que necesita consejo es porque no sabe lo que quiere. Está claro. Solo salen adelante los fuertes, los que no necesitan de nadie.
Que en España no hay trabajo ? Pues emigras . Cual es el problema ?
Ahhh que hay que aprender idiomas ? Y que haces leyendo burbuja aun ?
La gente es tonta, pero tonta.
Y hay gente lista , pero lista. SNB se está forrando con el CRASH del 2010. Borja Mateo ( que vive en Londres, por cierto ) se está forrando con su libro . Crisis ? Quien dijo crisis ? Si un modelo no funciona , lo cambias.
En España no hay espiritu emprendedor, no hay amor por el riesgo. Todo gira en torno a la familia y los amigos ( el cordon umblical )
La gente quiere todo en un radio de 1 km ( amigos, novia, novio, familia, trabajo, hipoteca ) no hay movilidad. 

Cuando decidi venirme a Londres me tomó un minuto decidirme y dos años prepararme ( y eso que yo tenía curro hasta el dia antes )
Suerte es el pretexto de los fracasados.


----------



## lowfour (7 Feb 2011)

Disabled dijo:


> ¿Sabes cual es la realidad? Todo humo. El trabajo no sale por aparentar ser alguien o tener soluciones.



Doy fe que soy un anarko bastante gualtrapa, y por mi cara bonita y currando como un cabestro logré hacerme con una cartera de clientes con las mejores marcas de España. 

Se puede. Cuesta la de dios es cristo en España, donde cualquier destripaterrones con ambiciones de "manager" ni siquiera coge el teléfono y pone a la mayor hijadeputa de las secretarias en plan Rotweiler. 

Pero se puede. Hay que insistir, aprender, estar a la espera y al final se logran pillar contratos aún sin padrinos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 Feb 2011)

A mí lo de esforzarse en conocer gente para que salga algo, siempre me resultó muy cutre. Es la típica actitud del comercial, que intima contigo a los 5 minutos.
Por lo demás, tienes razón quizás. Pero en ese caso,
¿para qué sirven los políticos o el estado? ¿para las épocas de bonanza solamente?


----------



## Disabled (7 Feb 2011)

Para mí la vía que hay que explorar no es la de fomentar la "marca personal" en los desempleados, sino comenzar a enseñar la posibilidad del trabajo cooperativo.


----------



## mol (7 Feb 2011)

Y si te digo, GoldFever, que hay más gente de la que trabajo se puede ofrecer, ¿qué me dices?


----------



## Disabled (7 Feb 2011)

lowfour dijo:


> Doy fe que soy un anarko bastante gualtrapa, y por mi cara bonita y currando como un cabestro logré hacerme con una cartera de clientes con las mejores marcas de España.
> 
> Se puede. Cuesta la de dios es cristo en España, donde cualquier destripaterrones con ambiciones de "manager" ni siquiera coge el teléfono y pone a la mayor hijadeputa de las secretarias en plan Rotweiler.
> 
> Pero se puede. Hay que insistir, aprender, estar a la espera y al final se logran pillar contratos aún sin padrinos.



También doy fe que se puede, yo también lo he hecho, pero un día contemplé hacia donde me estaba conduciendo y vi la miseria moral que conlleva. Verte en un un "breakfast" haciendo "networking" escuchando a aspirantes pisa-cuellos vender humo a espuertas y preguntarte ¿qué mierda es todo esto? ¿qué productividad conlleva?.


----------



## manamana (7 Feb 2011)

Enhorabuena gold, me parece un post perfecto, pero lo veo muy adelantado a nuestro ahora y lugar. Si ya es dificil actuar en vanguardia en nuestro pais de forma convencional, respuestas no convencionales estan a la altura de muy pocos en este pais. Aqui aun no se dan las condiciones para ser un empresario tanto convencional como no convencional. Pienso que lo no convencional en españa tiene los riesgos de adelantarse en el tiempo spanish. Coincido por tanto que formatos no convencionales han de establecerse para mercados foraneos. Tengo 2 familiares en china y me comentan que estan comprando "de todo", ojo al dato, hay españoles que se lo estan currando con resultados fantasticos, y necesitan de todo, uno de los familiares esta becado por la UE, esta aprendiendo chino y en los 4 meses que lleva alli, alucina por las posibilidades que existen.


----------



## manamana (7 Feb 2011)

El problema que tenemos algunos emprendedores y creativos es que vemos muchas posibilidades de negocio, pero que al ver, el entorno que tenemos para desarrollarlo, a mitad de camino al menos yo, lo aparcas, y te dices: continuemos con lo nuestro, mejoremoslo y punto.


----------



## muyuu (7 Feb 2011)

mol dijo:


> Y si te digo, GoldFever, que hay más gente de la que trabajo se puede ofrecer, ¿qué me dices?



El último recurso el la economía de subsistencia. Recuperar los medios de producción.

Si tienes tus gallinas ponedoras y tus patatas, por lo menos de jjambre no te mueres. Añadir elementos a la dieta, a gusto del consumidor.

Pero no hay que ir tan lejos: España es un país con un fuerte déficit corriente. Esto significa que se podría producir muchísimo para consumo interno, ya sin hablar de exportaciones.

La falacia de la economía como juego de suma 0 hace aguas por todos sitios. Teniendo en cuenta que España tiene capacidad de sobra en recursos para mantener a su población, es imposible que no haya capacidad física para producir trabajo suficiente.

El problema es principalmente del mercado laboral rígido e ineficiente que tenemos, empeorado por el ciclo económico y el desastre crediticio que hemos montado.


----------



## manamana (7 Feb 2011)

Por cierto conozco gente que ha vendido hielo a los esquimales. Chapeau.


----------



## Pensativo (7 Feb 2011)

Crozet dijo:


> Yo debo ser un comunista peligroso, porque pienso que en vez de luchar todos como locos por el trabajo, hay que apostar por el reparto de trabajo y la distribución. No tiene sentido que los que trabajen estén 12 horas cuando hay 2 parados ahí fuera.
> 
> Y en los puestos de trabajo españoles, que podrían desempeñar mandriles, la formación no es motivo de exclusión.
> 
> Huelga decir que mientras no pete lo inmobiliario, todo dinero creado será tirado a la basura, a menos que trabajes en tu casa y vendas al extranjero.



Muy cierto. Todo esto de serpentear por el mercado laboral puede ser una solución para algunos, pero el problema de fondo sólo se arregla con algo aún más difícil de asumir: plantarse, organizarse, plantar cara. 

En el fondo sólo es hacer girar la rueda que beneficiará siempre a las empresas más grandes, y de paso aceptar el nuevo estatus de trabajadores igual de exprimidos pero con menos derechos, al acogerse a la bandera del falso autónomo. ¿Alternativa temporal? Es posible. Pero la estructura de este modelo económico seguirá siendo inviable. Aceptar esas condiciones como duraderas lleva al cuencoarrocismo como los caminos a Roma.


----------



## torracollons (7 Feb 2011)

Veo burbuja de coaching.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2011)

Muy buen post, Goldfever. Totalmente de acuerdo. La clave es esa idea esquiva, que se puede reformular así: "por qué cosa que yo pueda ofrecer estaría la sociedad dispuesta a pagar". Es una pregunta de la que solo se puede obtener respuesta por prueba y error. No es seguro que la primera vez la respuesta sea la correcta, pero lo importante es profundizar en ella, en sus matices, o bien cambiar totalmente a una respuesta nueva. No desalentarse. Y trabajar sobre ella. Mucho.

Lo que está claro es que en la sociedad en la que estamos la clave es "buscarse las castañas", cada uno como mejor sepa, literalmente. El que ande buscando a un "empleador" lo lleva crudo. Y, mucho más que eso: cuanta más gente ande buscando su respuesta, mejor será la sociedad en su conjunto porque habrá más actores ofreciéndose cosas (bienes/servicios) los unos a los otros. Y no unos monopolios u oligopolios que es lo que tenemos ahora (los de los "empleadores", me refiero a los que lo son de forma masiva).

Por último, y si sirve para la esperanza, puedo añadir que el sistema funciona. Doy fe.


----------



## Kazeon (7 Feb 2011)

Ese consejo, o parecido, cuanta thoreau en Walden. Aconsejan a un indio que se adapte, que cree algo que la sociedad demande.
Este se pone a hacer cestos de mimbre, y cuando los termina se arrima a la casa de un hacendado y toca el timbre.
Sale el hacendado y el indio le ofrece el cesto. Este no lo quiere, y el indio se echa para atras espetando como loco, "usted lo que quiere es que me muera de hambre".

No hay razón ninguna para que lo que tu quieras ofreces alguien lo demande. Es más, poco apoco asistiremos a la destruccion de sectores que se consideraban grandes bastiones del consumo. Hagan lo que hagan cuatro millones y pico de parados, -(más de todos los que viven de la M-40 madrileña para dentro)-, podrán salir del paro, en todo caso serán sustituidos por otros que ocuparan sus puestos. 
Poco a poco. Y todos estos discursos del self made men, pues vaya, muy bonitos para una pelicula de disney.


----------



## Garrafón (7 Feb 2011)

Como bien dice mol, hay más gente buscando trabajo que empleos disponibles y estoy seguro que como he leído en otro post en breve habrá más personas en el mundo que alimentos para darles de comer.

Para sobrevivir debemos cambiar de mentalidad.
Todos los grandes cambios han dejado atrás a una parte importante de la población porque los cambios se producen demasiado rápido, sin embargo nuestra forma de pensar se desarrolla de forma lenta, no nos adaptamos a los cambios a tiempo.

La solución que planteas es acertada pero evidentemente sólo sirve para la minoría que se adapte rápidamente a la nueva realidad.


----------



## Thankyouforthemusic (7 Feb 2011)

Enhorabuena por el post, estoy en parte de acuerdo pero discrepo en algunas cosas. Pones demasiado énfasis en el aspecto comercial, en entrar en la rueda por el lado de las ventas. Pero creo que la experiencia histórica demuestra que después de una crisis el éxito sobreviene del lado de la producción, de la producción de algo nuevo que muchas veces no cuesta demasiado vender. Buscar la excelencia en las ventas de algo "antiguo" no me parece la mejor estrategia, pensando en el largo plazo.


----------



## Niquelado (7 Feb 2011)

Ooohh yeah!!! He aquí el párrafo estrella:



GoldFever dijo:


> Permanecer fuera de la *economía productiva* es nefasto desde muchos los puntos de vista:
> - Económico; no se gana dinero de verdad.
> - Profesional: no se acumula experiencia.
> - Socio-profesional: no se hacen contactos ni se amplían relaciones profesionales.
> ...



Con lo de economía productiva no se si lo que quieres decir es que dé dinero. Si es así mal vamos. ¿Es acaso productivo el que un cirujano opere de cataratas? ¿Es productivo hacer una operación de apendicitis? Pues no, pero es necesario para que las personas puedan tener una calidad de vida aceptable. Además de que en un modelo de sanidad privada no podría costearse estas operaciones, el 90% de los trabajadores que han "buscado" el empleo tal y como expones en el primer post.

¿Es productivo el arte? ¿hacer una exposición de fotografías? ¿dar un concierto una pequeña banda en un pequeño local? Pues no, pero es necesario para la mente y el espíritu humano, ya que no todo es productividad.

Si se hiciera caso de tu planteamiento no se hubiesen producido el 95% de las obras de arte que existen y este mundo sería un lugar mucho más sombrío. Sin libros, sin canciones, sin bellas fotogafías, sin buenos cuadros. Velázquez, Goya, Cervantes, Neruda, Bach o Pink Floyd no tendrían cabida en tu mundo. Sólo hay que ver como ha degenerado el arte y la cultura en el s. XX cuando se ha perseguido la productividad económica.


----------



## Disabled (7 Feb 2011)

Niquelado dijo:


> Ooohh yeah!!! He aquí el párrafo estrella:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien visto.

Aquí comienza el juego de lo que ha venido a llamarse la “marca personal”: te adaptas o eres desconectado, tu vida deja de ser tu vida para ser una simple pieza que debe amoldarse a lo esperado por el sistema económico para promocionarse, para ajustarse al sueño de un trabajo que permita cubrir las necesidades marcadas. *La vida es entonces reducida a una cuestión económica más, algo que puede ser calculado con sus costes y beneficios.* No bastando con poder ser clientes de un entidad crediticia, también nos podemos convertir en clientes de nosotros mismos. Esta es la escisión vital que provoca la amenaza constante de ser desahuciado de tu propia vida.

No es más que una vuelta de tuerca más a la política del miedo. O lo aceptas o atente a las consecuencias.


----------



## Tae-suk (7 Feb 2011)

*Estoy parado y agobiado ¿qué puedo hacer?*

Aprender alemán lo antes posible.


----------



## Enterao (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> :: No me digas esas cosas que me traumas.
> 
> No es autoayuda, es lo que haría yo si fuese uno de los muchos parados desesperados. Tal vez por eso no lo soy



se dice traumatizas ...

yo lo flipo un tio que nos suelta esa perorata pedante y no sabe ni hablar ....

eres argentino ?


----------



## Diegales (7 Feb 2011)

Excelente post, Goldfever. 

La frase que te has puesto de firma es para enmarcarla. ?Da usted su permiso para usarla por ahi?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Poco a poco comienzan a salir los envidiosos uno detrás de otro.


----------



## Marco Aurelio (7 Feb 2011)

De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de las redes sociales. 
Yo no voy a jugar al golf para conocer gente a la que vender mi producto. Tampoco voy buscando enchufes. 

¿Podrías ampliar el apartado de las redes sociales?


----------



## MASCARADA (7 Feb 2011)

*¿ Que puedes hacer ?​**" Desobediencia civil "*
*
"Robar y matar a todos sus hijos junto con toda su familia para proceder despues a destruir todas las propiedades de todos los;

.Monarcas,Políticos,banqueros,sindicalistas,militares,policías,narcotraficantes,sa*****tes y empresarios que se han enriquecido con el sudor,la corrupción,el asesinato y la explotación de sus semejantes,es muy sencillo"

" Te lo diré en Francés y subtitulado "*

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/30hWWb1tuxA?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
*" Si crees que es muy criminal,también puedes aprender informática y atacar todos los ordenadores que operan en las bolsas mundiales o eliminar de sus cuentas todo el saldo incluido el dinero de los paraísos fiscales "​*


----------



## Estrafalarius (7 Feb 2011)

Asi que la solucion para el paro en Espanya es ser un autonomo con idiomas y don de gentes que sepa repartir su tarjeta de visita a empresas relacionadas con la exportacion... 

No se, pero me suena al tipico comercial a comision que a las empresas les encanta porque se lo curra y no les cuesta dar la patada.

El problema, sin embargo, es otro. El problema es que en Espanya no hay un tejido industrial suficiente para actuar como comercial de una marca espanyola al exterior, ni va a haber capacidad de consumo para que vengan suficientes las marcas extranjeras como para necesitar este tipo de puestos de forma suficiente, ni hay acceso al credito para crear las empresas ni el consumo.

Las soluciones de *Goldfever* ayudaran al tipico tipo agradable y de buena planta que se sepa vender y tenga al suerte de encontrar una empresa que tenga un interes amable en el, pero no salva al situacion al padre de familia de cincuenta anyos que lleva quince apilando tochos.

Que hacemos cone sa gente? De paleta a autonomo vendedor aprendiendo ingles seis horas al dia en medio anyo?

La gente con el perfil que describe *Goldfever* puede creerse la base de la empresa (de ahi la frase tan soberbia de que no vale nada ser un _crack_ si la transaccion no se realiza), pero es que esa gente *necesita* que haya debajo una economia productiva exportadora basada en la industria que requiere gente en las empresas desarrollando trabajos "de verdad".

Sin los ingenieros que disenyen el producto ni los profesionales que lo fabriquen (y aqui meto a los trabajadores cualificados con FP, una de las graves carencias de Espanya) los vendedores no tienen nada que vender... o si; pueden vender productos financieros. Pero eso no es economia real.

Lo que vende *Golfever* es una formula vacia para que se salven unos pocos, pero no es una solucion real, ni a largo plazo, ni sirve a la mayoria.

Por supuesto, el puede excusarse en que no quiere salvar el pais, que lo que ofrece es una solucion para que la tome quien quiera, pero eso es como decir "emigra" o "estudia una FP de soldador". A efectos practicos, y para la mayoria, eso es humo.

Leo en los _posts_ del forero *Goldfever* con mucha frecuencia apostar por hacernos autonomos, pero esa no es la solucion. Por mucho que a *Goldfever* le duela contratar y prefiera a los autonomos, ciertos trabajos y situaciones requieren otro tipo de soluciones y, mal que nos pese, ese es el modelo que necesitamos en Espanya, el de empresas solidas capaces de producir productos exportables con mano de obra propia, desde ingenieros disenyadores hasta curritos con FP o mucha experiencia delante de una maquina. 

Los vendedores vienen despues.


----------



## Germain (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Pues entonces no sé para que gastamos dinero en educación de hijos de _apilatochos _y madre _fregasuelos_, si luego van a ser unos _pringaos _...
> 
> ¿Los ponemos a trabajar desde los 8 añitos mejor?
> 
> Además, ¿qué sabes tú de mi "background"? Mi padre SÍ trabajó desde los 8 añitos, mira tú que cosas.



Yo te he dado un conocimiento gratuito de cómo están las cosas más allá de tú pequeña vida y tus fantasías. Te evitará sufrimientos a ti, y sobretodo a tus hijos. Cómo lo aproveches es cosa tuya, así que no me cuentes la vida de tu padre en las fábricas del señor Scrooge. 
Para todo lo demás, ya está Buda, que ya sabía de qué iba el percal hace más de 2500 años.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Disabled dijo:


> ...
> El trabajo no sale por aparentar ser alguien o tener soluciones.
> ....



Por supuesto que no. ¿He dicho yo tal cosa?

De hecho, aparentar ser alguien es lo que a fin de cuentas está haciendo mucha gente que envía CVs y colecciona títulos, sin nada más que _demostrar_.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

mol dijo:


> Y si te digo, GoldFever, que hay más gente de la que trabajo se puede ofrecer, ¿qué me dices?



Te digo que procures ser de los que SÍ consiguen parte de ese trabajo.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

manamana dijo:


> Enhorabuena gold, me parece un post perfecto, pero lo veo muy adelantado a nuestro ahora y lugar. Si ya es dificil actuar en vanguardia en nuestro pais de forma convencional, respuestas no convencionales estan a la altura de muy pocos en este pais. Aqui aun no se dan las condiciones para ser un empresario tanto convencional como no convencional. Pienso que lo no convencional en españa tiene los riesgos de adelantarse en el tiempo spanish. Coincido por tanto que formatos no convencionales han de establecerse para mercados foraneos. Tengo 2 familiares en china y me comentan que estan comprando "de todo", ojo al dato, hay españoles que se lo estan currando con resultados fantasticos, y necesitan de todo, uno de los familiares esta becado por la UE, esta aprendiendo chino y en los 4 meses que lleva alli, alucina por las posibilidades que existen.



En España ciertamente no se dan las mejores condiciones para el trabajo por cuenta propia, lo que pasa es que las condiciones para el trabajo por cuenta ajena están ahora mismo todavía peor, así que como los lobos, cuando no hay comida en el monte hay que bajar al valle.

Por otra parte, pues sí, hay que orientarse a mercados exteriores en expansión. El mercado local va a la baja y el trabajar _sólo _en España o para empresas que _sólo _venden en España es como apostar por ir a menos. 

Lo de China es todo un boom, y me parece obvio que el eje económico del mundo se está desplazando fuertemente a Asia/Pacífico, en detrimento de Europa entre otras regiones, y no digamos de los países en peor situacíon de Europa (como España).


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Niquelado dijo:


> Ooohh yeah!!! He aquí el párrafo estrella:
> 
> Con lo de economía productiva no se si lo que quieres decir es que dé dinero. ...



La economía productiva es la que satisface necesidades, aporta bienestar, y en la que se producen bienes y servicios que responden a lo anterior, a cambio de los cuales la gente está dispuesta a dar algo.

Lo del arte, la música, el Gran Hermano, Belén Esteban o "La Noria", pues mira, si mejora el bienestar de alguien y están dispuestos a dar algo a cambio de ello, pues fenomenal.

Ahora bien, si resulta que la sociedad en general NO está dispuesta a pagar por ello, pues será porque tales cosas no les resultan muy productivas, o no satisfacen sus necesidades, o no mejoran su bienestar en la cuantía o medida de lo que se les pide que paguen.

¿El arte y la música no habrán degenerado desde que se inventó el pirateo?


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> se dice traumatizas ...
> 
> yo lo flipo un tio que nos suelta esa perorata pedante y no sabe ni hablar ....
> 
> eres argentino ?



Sé perfectamente cómo se dice, pero no has captado el tono jocoso


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Diegales dijo:


> Excelente post, Goldfever.
> 
> La frase que te has puesto de firma es para enmarcarla. ?Da usted su permiso para usarla por ahi?



Por supuesto, será un honor.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Poco a poco comienzan a salir los envidiosos uno detrás de otro.



:XX: ¡Qué carcajada me has hecho dar! Je, je, eres malo, y más que yo, que ya es decir.

En fin, la cosa es simple; al que no le guste mi planteamiento no tiene por qué hacerle el menor caso. Puede seguir enviando CVs y ya de paso poniendo velas a la Virgen, a ver si eso le funciona mejor.

Días atrás alguien comentaba en un post que llevaba enviados 2.000 CVs en dos años, sólo había conseguido 6 entrevistas y ningún empleo. Esto es cómo para caer en depresión y pegarse un tiro. 

Una vez leí que esperar obtener resultados diferentes haciendo lo mismo de siempre era un claro síntoma de desequilibrio mental. Antes de llegar a eso hay que hacer algo diferente, pero vete a saber, igual esto es algo muy difícil de entender para algunos.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Germain dijo:


> *Yo te he dado un conocimiento gratuito de cómo están las cosas más allá de tú pequeña vida y tus fantasías*. Te evitará sufrimientos a ti, y sobretodo a tus hijos. Cómo lo aproveches es cosa tuya, así que no me cuentes la vida de tu padre en las fábricas del señor Scrooge.
> Para todo lo demás, ya está Buda, que ya sabía de qué iba el percal hace más de 2500 años.



Vaya, juraría que el que ha hecho eso soy yo, pero sin tantos aires de superioridad.


----------



## Misosofos (7 Feb 2011)

Muchas gracias por este hilo, Gold. Eres un gran analista y a mi modo de ver las cosas, tienes mucha razón en los consejos que das. Lo que ocurre es que sólo son aplicables a personas formadas y competentes... Y también hay que darle trabajo al resto de la fauna hispanistaní.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

lowfour dijo:


> Excelente post Goldfever... Es verdad que habrá gente que realmente por su carrera profesional casi inexistente no podrá ofrecer nada. Pero si hay "hambre" de verdad y se es observador, siempre se puede encontrar un hueco donde sacar unas monedillas. Si no que le pregunten al forero este (troll o no) que limpiaba las lápidas y hacía fotocopias ambulantes.
> 
> *El problema es la desprogramación borreguil. No es fácil ni para el más dispuesto de los titulados. Es enfrentarte a tus propios miedos y responsabilizarte de tu propia vida. Algo no baladí para la gran mayoría.*
> 
> *Tener espíritu emprendedor y proactivo es en sí mismo una carrera profesional*.



Ahí has puesto el dedo en un tema realmente importante y creo que deliberadamente olvidado y esquivado por el sistema educativo.

La mayor parte de la gente NO es educada y formada para ser proactiva (se podría decir que más bien es adoctrinada y deformada para no serlo), con lo que ante una situación de crisis sólo pueden ser reactivos, pero lo peor es que en general ni siquiera se está preparado para saber reaccionar de una forma efectiva.

Recuerdo que algo que acabé odiando de la universidad era aquello de "_supuesto un hilo conductor infinitamente largo ... supuesta una bobina con un número infinito de espiras_ ..." Yo siempre pensaba "_pero HDLGP cuando nos vais a contar de qué va la cosa cuando no todo es infinitamente perfecto?_".

La forma en que mucha gente ha sido condicionada para afrontar la dura realidad de tener que ganarse la vida parece guardar no poco parecido con aquello: "_supuesto un mercado laboral con empleos de todas clases disponibles para todos ..._". Pero la realidad no tiene nada que ver con eso, ahora menos, y ahí es donde la diferencia entre ser proactivo o reactivo es fundamental; los proactivos toman la delantera, toman posiciones (generalmente las mejores), y al final los reactivos, y en especial los menos reactivos, corren un serio riesgo de quedarse con el culo al aire.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Os equivocáis si creéis que la proactividad es algo que se pueda educar.

Es una faceta que forma parte de la propia personalidad y sale de dentro de forma natural desde niño, no es algo que se pueda aprender si no es en esos años. En todos los grupos hay gente más activa que va por delante de los demás cuando hay que hacer cualquier cosa, y gente más lerda que solo se siente a gusto yendo a remolque de los demás. *La gente tiene pánico al fracaso en público.*

A lo mejor estoy equivocado, pero yo creo que es así.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Misosofos dijo:


> Muchas gracias por este hilo, Gold. Eres un gran analista y a mi modo de ver las cosas, tienes mucha razón en los consejos que das. Lo que ocurre es que sólo son aplicables a personas formadas y competentes... Y también hay que darle trabajo al resto de la fauna hispanistaní.



Sí; ciertamente no tengo soluciones directas para el apilatochos de 50 años que se ha quedado en paro, como decían por ahí, pero es que si ni siquiera las encuentran las personas formadas y competentes, tenemos un problema gravísimo como sociedad; imagínate entonces el panorama del resto de _la fauna_.

El "tirón" de Las personas formadas y competentes es fundamental para que el resto encuentre en qué ganarse la vida. 

Conozco a un empresario, con cerca de 60 años, que allá en su adolescencia cuidaba cabras en el monte y apenas sabía leer y escribir. Es un déspota, un prepotente y una persona bastante insoportable por decir algo bueno, pero ha levantado desde la nada más absoluta una empresa industrial, altamente robotizada a fecha de hoy, que en este momento crece como la espuma, exporta, no nota la crisis y da empleo a varios cientos de personas. Estoy seguro de que tal potencial o parecido está aletargado en muchas personas; de que "despierte" o no depende en gran medida lo que pueda llegar a ser del resto.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Os equivocáis si creéis que la proactividad es algo que se puede educar.
> 
> Es una faceta que forma parte de la propia personalidad y sale de dentro de forma natural desde niño, no es algo que se pueda aprender.
> 
> A lo mejor estoy equivocado, pero yo creo que es así.



Tal vez tengas razón, es algo que me he planteado más de una vez, y creo que dilucidar eso puede ser algo de gran trascendencia. 

En cualquier caso no creo que sea algo totalmente rígido, algo de todo o nada. Fíjate que la medida en que lo sea es la medida en que unos seres humanos van a depender siempre de otros, por no decir directamente a _estar debajo_ de otros ... ienso:


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Conozco a un empresario, con cerca de 60 años, que allá en su adolescencia cuidaba cabras en el monte y apenas sabía leer y escribir. Es un déspota, un prepotente y una persona bastante insoportable por decir algo bueno, pero ha levantado desde la nada más absoluta una empresa industrial, altamente robotizada a fecha de hoy, que en este momento crece como la espuma, exporta, no nota la crisis y da empleo a varios cientos de personas. Estoy seguro de que tal potencial o parecido está aletargado en muchas personas; de que "despierte" o no depende en gran medida lo que pueda llegar a ser del resto.



Yo de esos conozco unos cuantos, y es que antes era infinitamente más facil conseguir estos logros. Hoy en día no se comerían ni una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Marco Aurelio dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de las redes sociales.
> Yo no voy a jugar al golf para conocer gente a la que vender mi producto. Tampoco voy buscando enchufes.
> 
> ¿Podrías ampliar el apartado de las redes sociales?



Supongo que serás capaz de hacer algo de utilidad para otras personas, algo a cambio de lo cual estén dispuestos a darte una contraprestación, o simplemente, a pagarte dinero.

Ahora bien, para que esas personas soliciten tus servicios y capacidades, hay un primer requisito fundamental: que sepan de tu existencia. Quién no te conoce no te va a llamar.

Para darnos a conocer podemos gastar mucho en publicidad a granel, o hacer que nos conozca mucha gente, que según para qué puede ser mucho más efectivo.

Hace 7 años me arruiné por completo; en lo que estaba aturdido y perdido ante la situación, dos buenos amigos me pasaron unas cuantas referencias de clientes que me fueron de enorme utilidad para salir a flote. Esa es la enorme utilidad de tener una red de contactos.

En general, puestos a contratar los servicios de alguien para lo que sea (desde arreglar una persiana a llevar la contabilidad de tu empresa), siempre tiene mucho más peso alguien de quien nos den referencias y nos hablen bien, que un desconocido.

Esa es la clave de las redes sociales, los contactos, las referencias, etc. Tener acá y allá adalides en favor nuestro ante posibles interesados en alguien con nuestras capacidades, interesados a los que tal vez no conozcamos de nada, ni ellos a nosotros, y a los que probablemente no tengamos una forma fácil o barata de llegar.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Yo de esos conozco unos cuantos, y es que antes era infinitamente más facil conseguir estos logros. Hoy en día no se comerían ni una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Bueno, hay gente que sí, pero es porque tienen mucho de rebeldes intrínsecos, rebeldía que en muchos casos pasa por marcharse de España, lo que es muy mal síntoma como sociedad.

Por otra parte, ten en cuenta que para la mayoría de los mortales no hay forma fácil de saber si el pequeño taller o la pequeña tienda de la esquina, en un futuro será una empresa con cientos o miles de empleados, pero seguramente algunos llegarán a serlo.


----------



## 2 años (7 Feb 2011)

Goldfever, indudablemente así es como habitualmente sobrevive la gente.

Trabajando en negro para un conocido, porque la prima de nosequien conoce a una que necesita una dependienta. 

Etc etc.

Si te has creído que eso no se da en españa es que no sabes donde vives.

Eso ES españa.
Pero cuando no hay pues no hay. 

No estoy diciendo que te quedes en casa lamentándote. 
Estoy diciendo que no se puede culpabilizar a la gente que esta en paro.
Algunos se lo mereceran, la mayoría no.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever, te admiro...

Lo que os voy a contar poca gente lo sabe, y tampoco lo voy pregonando a los cuatro vientos, pero a lo mejor si a alguno le sirve...

Cuando terminé mi carrera, quise como todo el mundo trabajar en una empresa, o quedarme en la Universidad. Pero qué casualidad que todo lo que me ofrecían era que fuese autónomo, con contratos mercantiles, o prestando servicio. Intenté seguir estudiando para sacarme unas oposiciones, pero clientes nunca me faltaron, así que opté por hacer lo que GoldFever indica en el título del post. Y desde luego, lo mejor que me pudo pasar fue que no fuera empleado o funcionario, ya que ahora, en tiempos de crisis, sólo me puedo quejar con la boca pequeña.

Mi red de contactos no es extensa, pero siempre ando preocupado por darle el mejor servicio.


----------



## autsaider (7 Feb 2011)

Marco este hilo para leerlo con calma mas tarde.


----------



## jam14 (7 Feb 2011)

Estrafalarius dijo:


> Asi que la solucion para el paro en Espanya es ser un autonomo con idiomas y don de gentes que sepa repartir su tarjeta de visita a empresas relacionadas con la exportacion...
> 
> No se, pero me suena al tipico comercial a comision que a las empresas les encanta porque se lo curra y no les cuesta dar la patada.
> 
> ...



Ahora va de coach el tío... :XX:

Goldfever y otros de su pelaje, lo único que pretenden es que no dejen de afluir tontos a la base del timo piramidal que los sustenta... :rolleye:


----------



## Räikkonen (7 Feb 2011)

Que me pasa doctor? Le he dado un thanks a Goldfever ::

Macho, cuando te entran esos ataques de cordura hasta da gusto leerte


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> A raiz de este post, un coforero me ha preguntado qué salidas propongo para evitar el desastre. Dado que por motivos que no vienen al caso no he podido tocar un teclado desde el viernes, he tenido un tiempo para darle vueltas a la respuesta, y dado que tal vez sea de general interés, aquí la pongo.
> 
> No se me ocurre ninguna solución viable para evitar el desastre a nivel global, aunque sí a nivel individual, aquellos que sean capaces de entender y asumir unas cuantas cosas.
> 
> ...



perdona que te diga pero tú discurso es una soberana tontería. Mi mejor amigo lleva parado 2 años y hace de todo para ponerse al día...cursos, idiomas, va al gimnasio, cultiva las relacionesienso: el resultado...lo mirán de reojo como a un marciano y solo le dan palmaditas en la espalda y frases vacías de contenido cuando no falsas e hipócritas al 100%:8:...el paro es como una enfermedad grave...ó un accidente de tráfico...:ouch:siempre creemos que a nosotros no nos pasara...y luego PÚM...al que le toca le toca y la sociedad que te rodea te mira con curiosidad y si puede corre la primera vez a ver que te pasa (solo por el morbo:8 luego cuando ve que no hay nada que hacer...ahí te púdras...:fiufiu: Pobrecito...que buena persona era... y a otra historia...:cook: En este país cada perro se lame su nabo...8: semos asín por naturaleza...ej lo que haig... frase típica española...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Feb 2011)

Disabled dijo:


> Al contrario, el concepto de "marca personal" que es básicamente de lo que estás hablando la conozco desde el 2004 (en aquellos comienzos donde los managers empezaron a poner 2.0 a todo lo que se movía para que su humo fuera más interesante). He recorrido desde el sector público al sector privado, me he cansado de ver emprendedores y de escuchar este discurso en su boca.
> 
> ¿Sabes cual es la realidad? Todo humo. El trabajo no sale por aparentar ser alguien o tener soluciones. Y por suerte esta crisis es una de las cosas que más está limpiando porque no hay dinero para pagar más apariencias, reuniones donde se habla y se habla sin llegar a ninguna parte y encuentros para hacer "networking".
> 
> Eso es con lo que hay que romper, con el pensamiento de "o eres alguien o estás muerto" "o te diferencias o eres parte de la masa". No es más que otra faceta del porqueyolovalgo.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Feb 2011)

Para todo el que no esté de acuerdo con lo expuesto por GF, le recomiendo mirar las biografías de Charles Rolls y Henry Royce, y cómo crearon R&R. Los contactos de Charles entre la jet set británica, fueron fundamentales para sacar el genio de Henry de un oscuro taller.


----------



## bk001 (7 Feb 2011)

Golfever

Cabr** Calla ¡¡¡¡,

que exponencias la competencia en un momento que todo baja.

Señores , uds ni caso , *lo que tienen que hacer es preparase unas oposiciones* para tener la vida solucionada 





GoldFever dijo:


> Sí;* ciertamente no tengo soluciones directas para el apilatochos de 50 años que se ha quedado en paro*, ..............
> .



ienso:
En mi zona yo tengo una para apilatochos de 50 años, incluso tengo el local, pero paso prefiero no calentarme la cabeza con las relaciones laborales, con un matrimonio me sobra.
Alquilaré el local, da menos dolores de cabeza.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (7 Feb 2011)

1. En España aun hay confianza en el que Papa Estado o en su caso, la casta politica que lo dirige que nos vas sacar de esta como en 1975-1985 y 1993-1995. Incluso empieza a sentarse la idea que una victoria del PP como en 1996 esto va para arriba. No sabe aun el Juan Español que el agujero crediticio es tan brutal que Europa solo va taparlo y ademas exigir fuertes contrapartidas que van ser muy dolorosos al principio pero a la larga muy positiva en este pais que es la disciplina fiscal (control del gasto publico). 

El escenario no va mejor en mucho tiempo. Incluso puede empeorar si salimos del euro ya que con nuestra clase politica por el medio con una neopeseta bajo su control me da terror.

Esta casta ha neutralizado la sociedad civil con la SUBVENCION. Si incluso asociaciones de parados (no todas) una de las primeras reclamaciones es que le den ayudas publicas para funcionar. Aun mas los sindicatos mayoritarios a pesar de contar una red potente de recursos humanos y economicos, Caritas esta haciendo mas para ayudar a los parados o que en estan en una situacion precaria. Eso no es lo peor, asociaciones de empresas de todo tipo a pesar que ven en primera persona como muchos socios estan cerrando sus negocios o en quiebra, la mitad en estado zombie, siguen con las medidas convencionales de toda la vida donde la subvencion publica sigue siendo un factor importante.

2. La situacion va empeorar ya que como sabemos en el foro en la practica estamos viviendo una deflacion monetaria: escasez de dinero y de credito. La red oficial de credito esta mas preocupado en esconder su agujero que en fluir credito ordinario.

Se vive una situacion extraña donde: unas empresas sin competencia (oligopolio, monopolios o su competencia esta cerrando por la crisis) ganan mucho dinero y las que trabajan para el sector exterior viven mejor o mucho mejor mientras otra parte entera del tejido empresarial vive practicamente al dia y lo peor: esta resignada. Espera que no le toque la loteria de los impagos. Aun mas hay tanta desconfianza -miedo a un impago- que los que disponen de dinero lo guardan. 

En America de Sur en la segunda mitad del XX muchos paises vivieron la misma situacion pero de otra caracter: hiperinflacion. Como no se esperaba al Papa-Estado muchas comunidades locales crearon redes complementarias o monedas locales. Con el tiempo se extendieron y muchas economias locales podian subsistir. Ahora el Papa Estado que empieza a crecer ya les apoya oficialmente.

3. Es increible que en España -por falta de cultura monetaria y del uso del dinero (en el Norte de Europa a pesar de disponer economias potentes han desarrollado iniciativas monedas complementarias muy potentes e incluso se ha consolidado una de las experiencias mas sorprendentes del mundo que fue la Banca Wir y el Papa Estado no la lamino)- con comarcas con tasas de paro del mas 20% no se han extendido redes complementarias de pagos o monedas locales (hay muchas bancas de tiempo o trueque y alguna moneda local importante pero poco mas importante). Seria interesante la facturacion que han tenido las empresas que se dedican al sistema de toda la vida, el trueque, ¿si desde 2008 estan viviendo un momento dulce?. 

Como dijo "muyuu" nuestra principal debilidad de nuestra economica y causa de nuestros males, es la necesidad de financiacion exterior. Que necesitamos importar o gastar fuera en vez de producir localmente. Con monedas locales complementarias potentes hay un mercado o nicho potencial muy grande. Hay monton de recursos ociosos o forzados en el paro que pueden moverse.

Ejemplo: 

Hay una demanda real de viviendas. Pero a precios del poder adquisitivo real de la vivienda.

La red oficial crediticia no esta por el labor. 

El suelo urbano disponible ahora mismo hay muchos bancos y cajas que desean soltarlo como sea a precios casi de saldo.

Hay dos alternativas:

1. Crear una cooperativa de credito oficial con decenas de personas enfocada a cooperativa de vivienda.

2. Crear una asociacion con moneda comunitaria. Financiar la autoconstruccion de tu vivienda. La asociacion a cambio de euros me da un saldo inicial de su moneda comunitaria con una bonificacion generosa. Asi pago a proveedores (carpinteros, fontaneros y etc) de la asociacion el 100% o parte en la moneda comunitaria. 

Asi hay tantas cosas. Pero como dije el movimiento asociativo en España esta tan subvencionado que va tardar el surgimiento de movimientos alternativos que no vivan del Papa Estado con exito. Ademas pueden ser laminados por una casta politica que tiene miedo que la sociedad civil pueda vivir sin el, sin necesitar su permiso tacito o explicito.


----------



## burbujasplot (7 Feb 2011)

La situación del parado es más o menos llevadera, si se tiene una cipoteca de por medio.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

A los que echan en cara que estas soluciones no sirven para el apilatochos...Bien, probablemente sea cierto, como también seguro que si unas cuantas personas capaces y que entren facilmente en la onda que propone GoldFever PODRÁN dar trabajo a esos apilatochos (o trabajadores poco cualificados al uso) en algún momento.

Claro, no es una solución apta para borregos que esperan que llueva café en el campo y que se dedican a hacer ataques _ad hominem_.

Suspenso en lógica y suspenso en la vida, sres.


----------



## Azul1 (7 Feb 2011)

Como comenta GF, la educación que recibimos es para ser parte de una cadena de montaje, no para crearla. Yo despues de una carrera de tres años, 4 años de instituto y 10 años de E.G.B. puedo recitarte los reyes godos pero no tengo ni idea de como vender ni un puñetero lapiz. La palabra es VENDER, a veces toca vender productos, otras servicios, otras incluso a uno mismo.


----------



## Silverfever (7 Feb 2011)

Estrafalarius dijo:


> pero eso es como decir "emigra" o "estudia una FP de soldador".



Monta tu propia empresa, hazte valer, juega a la lotería, etc.:bla:





manamana dijo:


> El problema que tenemos algunos emprendedores y creativos es que vemos muchas posibilidades de negocio, pero que al ver, el entorno que tenemos para desarrollarlo, a mitad de camino al menos yo, lo aparcas, y te dices: continuemos con lo nuestro, mejoremoslo y punto.



Igual es que os lo tenéis muy creído y vuestras posibilidades no son más que paridas (igual sólo eh).




mol dijo:


> Y si te digo, GoldFever, que hay más gente de la que trabajo se puede ofrecer, ¿qué me dices?



Que no hombre que no, que el que no trabaja es porque no quiere.


----------



## Azul1 (7 Feb 2011)

Un ejemplo de educación proactiva:
En una clase, de una universidad americana. El profesor propuso una actividad: repartió a los alumnos en varios grupos y a cada grupo se le dieron 5 dolares para que intentara ganar la máxima cantidad de dinero, con esa inversión inicial, durante el fin de semana. El lunes cada grupo realizaría una presentación de unos minutos sobre qué habia hecho y cuanto dinero había ganado.
Cuando llegó el dia de presentar resultados cada grupo enseñaba al resto de la clase su modelo de negocio, como lo habian llevado a cabo y cuanto dinero habian ganado. Unos grupos habian ganado 40$ limpiando coches, otros 50$ repartiendo comida... pero la mayoría se quedaron en esas cantidades. La sorpresa llegó cuando al empezar a exponer delante de toda la clase uno de los grupos en lugar de contar su modelo de negocio, empezaron a hablar de un nuevo bar que estaba muy bien, donde hacian unos combinados muy buenos, que tenia una hora feliz los jueves... Para terminar la presentación se acercaron al profesor para darle los 300$ que el dueño del bar les habia pagado para que le hicieran publicidad en la exposición. 
El exito de este grupo fue darse cuenta de que su mejor baza no era currar el fin de semana sino la exposición que deberian hacer el lunes y que muchas empresas estarian dispuestas a pagar para tener a 200 universitarios escuchandoles durante 10 minutos.

Eso es educación proactiva.


----------



## Disabled (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. ¿He dicho yo tal cosa?
> 
> De hecho, aparentar ser alguien es lo que a fin de cuentas está haciendo mucha gente que envía CVs y colecciona títulos, sin nada más que _demostrar_.



Yo no hablo de aparentar en el CV, yo hablo de aparentar al presentarse como un valor de trabajo diferenciado ante las empresas. Lo cual conduce a una guerra entre candidatos por tal de conseguir empleo. 

Si quieres aportar valor y productividad el camino más honesto que veo es aprender y enseñar a trabajar cooperativamente. Recursos (gente desempleada y preparada) hay de sobra, lo que falta es romper con la idea de que el trabajo es un proyecto individual en el que cada uno debe buscarse la vida compitiendo con los demás. ¿Qué podemos hacer juntos para salir de una situación de precariedad? ¿cómo podemos poner en valor lo que tenemos para salir de esta situación? Esas aptitudes colectivas son más importantes y dan una mayor autonomía.


----------



## Keyron (7 Feb 2011)

Azul1 dijo:


> Un ejemplo de educación proactiva:
> En una clase, de una universidad americana. El profesor propuso una actividad: repartió a los alumnos en varios grupos y a cada grupo se le dieron 5 dolares para que intentara ganar la máxima cantidad de dinero, con esa inversión inicial, durante el fin de semana. El lunes cada grupo realizaría una presentación de unos minutos sobre qué habia hecho y cuanto dinero había ganado.
> Cuando llegó el dia de presentar resultados cada grupo enseñaba al resto de la clase su modelo de negocio, como lo habian llevado a cabo y cuanto dinero habian ganado. Unos grupos habian ganado 40$ limpiando coches, otros 50$ repartiendo comida... pero la mayoría se quedaron en esas cantidades. La sorpresa llegó cuando al empezar a exponer delante de toda la clase uno de los grupos en lugar de contar su modelo de negocio, empezaron a hablar de un nuevo bar que estaba muy bien, donde hacian unos combinados muy buenos, que tenia una hora feliz los jueves... Para terminar la presentación se acercaron al profesor para darle los 300$ que el dueño del bar les habia pagado para que le hicieran publicidad en la exposición.
> El exito de este grupo fue darse cuenta de que su mejor baza no era currar el fin de semana sino la exposición que deberian hacer el lunes y que muchas empresas estarian dispuestas a pagar para tener a 200 universitarios escuchandoles durante 10 minutos.
> ...



Va, termina la historia, ¿ a qué el profesor se quedó con los beneficios de los chicos? Pués aqui cambia profesor por estado y pasará lo mismo...


----------



## Azul1 (7 Feb 2011)

Keyron dijo:


> Va, termina la historia, ¿ a qué el profesor se quedó con los beneficios de los chicos? Pués aqui cambia profesor por estado y pasará lo mismo...



No, los chicos trabajaban en negro. 

Yo tengo casi 30, no voy a cobrar pensiones, es justo que pague religiosamente????

En caso de que pague ¿quien me garantiza que cobrare una pensión en base a lo que he pagado????


----------



## Punt (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Salvo casos extremos todo el mundo tiene algo que ofrecer o es apto para llegar a tenerlo; otra cosa es_ que no sepa qué o cómo_. Esto último es uno de los mayores fracasos del sistema educativo.



Y qué hacemos cuando la persona ya se ha educado y el mercado laboral ya no demanda la especialización que ha escogido? Si tus recetas sólo son validas para personas menores de 25 ó 30 años entonces, con todo el respeto, no valen para nada.

El mercado de trabajo se ha convertido en un baile de sillas, como ocurre cada vez que el desempleo se dispara. Tu receta consiste en aconsejar a la gente a ser más rapida en tomar asiento en lugar de traer más sillas. La diferencia es que el baile tiene gracia pero estar en paro 2 años y no tener para comer tiene muy poca.

A nivel individual tus consejos sí son validos. El error es aplicarlos a la sociedad en su conjunto. 25 años de "greed is good" nos han llevado a donde estamos y me llama la atención que en España, en donde estas políticas han sido de lo más devastadoras, todavia tengan tantos adeptos.


----------



## Маркс (7 Feb 2011)

No sé si es más desesperante el hilo "Estoy parado y agobiado...", su autor, o el resto de comentarios. :8:

!Coño! Pero si no ha dicho nada nuevo y lo que es peor, no propone NADA. A no ser que lo propuesto sea hacerse 1.000 tarjetas de presentación -_profesión prostituto/a, para lo que usted demande, oiga_-. ¿Pero estamos enfermos o qué? Pero si el problema que nosotros tenemos en este país es *ESTRUCTURAL*, cojones. No existe demanda para _chico de los recados_, eso lo suplen las mismas empresas con sus empleados. No existen nichos de mercados por cubrir, la economía está anclada, no hay circulante, sólo funcionan las exportaciones que se cubren con menor plantilla y salarios -aprovechando coyunturas :rolleye:-.

El autor, sin saberlo o intencionadamente (tengo mis dudas) juega con el significado de los conceptos "trabajo" y "empleo" diferenciándolos de forma velada induciendo al personal a modo esclavista tal y como se nos quiere imponer desde arriba :rolleye:. Primero; el "trabajo" informal... o negro, como se le quiera denominar, ya existe, pero ni soluciona la economía ni aporta nada, como último recurso individual está muy bien, pero repito... YA EXISTE.

Si la sociedad -en general- aplaude este tipo de discurso paleto, incompleto, fútil, pobre, vacuo, ridículo e intranscendente es que realmente lo tenemos jodido, pueden hacer de nosotros lo que quieran... Confío en que no. La banca y los políticos de este país ya se ha cargado el legado intelectual necesario para el correcto planteamiento de una sociedad razonable. El "trabajo" -regulado mediante el empleo- es un valor SOCIAL UNIVERSAL , fundamento de las categorías económicas, pero más a más conforma el mecanismo económico, social e ideológico del capitalismo ... Cómo estará de malita la cosa para que se aireen este tipo de banales discursos que atentan a principios del capital . Pues no, llega un indocumentado soltando una charla a modo mesiánico aportando la solución; tarjetas de presentación _pa´lo que usted quiera_ . Joder... ::

Resumiendo; frenofobia, eso es lo que tenemos, miedo a pensar. Si ponemos trabas a la cultura -en su más amplio término- estamos destinados a escuchar a los Gil y Gil; charlatanes nacidos del caldo de cultivo que propicia la pobreza intelectual.

De asustar, chico.


----------



## Punt (7 Feb 2011)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> 1. En España aun hay confianza en el que Papa Estado o en su caso,



Es hora de abandonar los mantras del pasado. Despreciar al Estado calificándolo de "Papa" no sirve mas que para justificar las tropelías de los mas poderosos.

El deber del Estado es proteger y preocuparse por el bienestar de sus ciudadados, y defender al más debil, que suelen ser mayoria. Si empezamos a verlo como una figura paternalista entonces es lógico que el Estado sólo debería preocuparse por los excluidos, los niños y los inválidos. A los demás que los zurzan y que se ayuden a sí mismos.

Esta ideologia fascitas del super-hombre ha hecho un daño terrible a todo Occidente. De esas aguas, estos lodos.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Niquelado dijo:


> ¿Es productivo el arte? ¿hacer una exposición de fotografías? ¿dar un concierto una pequeña banda en un pequeño local? Pues no, pero es necesario para la mente y el espíritu humano, ya que no todo es productividad.



"Productivo" es todo aquello que tenga una utilidad para alguien, no tiene por qué tratarse de la fabricación de bienes de consumo.
Por ejemplo, el cine produce entretenimiento...y pingües beneficios.


----------



## Silverfever (7 Feb 2011)

Punt dijo:


> Y qué hacemos cuando la persona ya se ha educado y el mercado laboral ya no demanda la especialización que ha escogido? Si tus recetas sólo son validas para personas menores de 25 ó 30 años entonces, con todo el respeto, no valen para nada.
> 
> El mercado de trabajo se ha convertido en un baile de sillas, como ocurre cada vez que el desempleo se dispara. Tu receta consiste en aconsejar a la gente a ser más rapida en tomar asiento en lugar de traer más sillas. La diferencia es que el baile tiene gracia pero estar en paro 2 años y no tener para comer tiene muy poca.
> 
> A nivel individual tus consejos sí son validos. El error es aplicarlos a la sociedad en su conjunto. 25 años de "greed is good" nos han llevado a donde estamos y me llama la atención que en España, en donde estas políticas han sido de lo más devastadoras, todavia tengan tantos adeptos.




Chapó.






Amén de que para él la productividad es dinero que se mete al bolsillo independientemente de que venda humo o sea improductivo para la sociedad en general.


----------



## muyuu (7 Feb 2011)

Punt dijo:


> Y qué hacemos cuando la persona ya se ha educado y el mercado laboral ya no demanda la especialización que ha escogido? Si tus recetas sólo son validas para personas menores de 25 ó 30 años entonces, con todo el respeto, no valen para nada.



Psst, que menores de 30 años hay MILLONES de parados en Ex-paña.

Para algo valdrán.

"¿Qué hacemos?, ¿qué hacemos? _*sentido llanto*_"

Pues, por lo menos, no intentar silenciar a quienes intentan hacer algo con sentido.

A) creo que habría que intentar hacer...
B) calla, LIBERAL  *patada en la boca* ya están los libegales, HACIENDO *gesto ofendido*


----------



## iffnav (7 Feb 2011)

Marco Aurelio dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de las redes sociales.
> Yo no voy a jugar al golf para conocer gente a la que vender mi producto. Tampoco voy buscando enchufes.
> 
> ¿Podrías ampliar el apartado de las redes sociales?



El tema contactos siempre ha existido, siempre existirá. Llámalos como quieras.

Mi primer curro de verano durante la facultad fue vía un contacto. Mi primer curro de adolescente fue por un contacto. Un vecino es un contacto. Un familiar también. De ahí, "párriba"

Vamos, que no veo en que nos vienen mal las redes sociales (hablan de LinkedIn et al) que simplemente "organizan" ésto de otra manera.

Ciao,


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

2 años dijo:


> Goldfever, indudablemente así es como habitualmente sobrevive la gente.
> 
> Trabajando en negro para un conocido, porque la prima de nosequien conoce a una que necesita una dependienta.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que sé lo que se da en España, pero es que ante un señor que trabaja en negro, lo que procede es una denuncia a la empresa en la inspección de trabajo, porque esa empresa hace competencia desleal a las que contratan blanco, y el trabajador hace competencia desleal a los que quieren ser contratados en blanco.

Una cosa es que no haya trabajo, otra es que no lo cree nadie, porque necesidades sí que hay. Lo que falta es el _canal de unión_ entre tales necesidades y quienes pueden satisfacerlas.

Yo no culpabilizo a nadie, pero eso no quita para que la gente no sepa cómo salir del agujero; de hecho lo que vengo a decir es que a la mayoría no se la preparó para ello, pero eso no quita para que tengan que tomar iniciativas al respecto, porque lo de siempre (echar y echar CVs) no funciona. Eso por no hablar de la obstinación del gobierno en ocultar la gravedad de la situación, lo que contribuye a que mucha gente ser crea que no pasa nada, no tiene que preocuparse, y en dos días estará todo resuelto.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Punt dijo:


> Y qué hacemos cuando la persona ya se ha educado y el mercado laboral ya no demanda la especialización que ha escogido? Si tus recetas sólo son validas para personas menores de 25 ó 30 años entonces, con todo el respeto, no valen para nada.
> 
> El mercado de trabajo se ha convertido en un baile de sillas, como ocurre cada vez que el desempleo se dispara. Tu receta consiste en aconsejar a la gente a ser más rapida en tomar asiento en lugar de traer más sillas. La diferencia es que el baile tiene gracia pero estar en paro 2 años y no tener para comer tiene muy poca.
> 
> A nivel individual tus consejos sí son validos. El error es aplicarlos a la sociedad en su conjunto. 25 años de "greed is good" nos han llevado a donde estamos y me llama la atención que en España, en donde estas políticas han sido de lo más devastadoras, todavia tengan tantos adeptos.



1º) NO has entendido uno de los puntos fundamentales, superar el concepto de "mercado laboral". Ahí no queda mucho sitio, y quienes no son capaces de pensar en otra cosa pueden seguir en la calle mucho tiempo.

2º) No doy soluciones propiamente dichas sino sugerencias, opiniones y puntos de vista derivados de muchos años de experiencia propia y ajena. Si fuesen soluciones como tal, de aplicación directa y segura, no las pondría en este foro, las vendería como consultor o en forma de libro.

3º) No son sólo para gente de 25/30 años, aunque esos son los que mejor pueden aprovecharse de lo que cuento. En cualquier caso, ya dejo claro que no es aplicable a todo el mundo.

4º) No sé si greed is good, pero sí sé que el que no espabile va a estar en la lista de los que lo van a pasar muy mal en el futuro. Mover el culo para mejorar no creo que tenga nada de devastador; esperar que una puñalada se cure sola, sí.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Маркс dijo:


> No sé si es más desesperante el hilo "Estoy parado y agobiado...", su autor, o el resto de comentarios. :8:
> 
> !Coño! Pero si no ha dicho nada nuevo y lo que es peor, no propone NADA. A no ser que lo propuesto sea hacerse 1.000 tarjetas de presentación -_profesión prostituto/a, para lo que usted demande, oiga_-. ¿Pero estamos enfermos o qué? Pero si el problema que nosotros tenemos en este país es *ESTRUCTURAL*, cojones. No existe demanda para _chico de los recados_, eso lo suplen las mismas empresas con sus empleados. No existen nichos de mercados por cubrir, la economía está anclada, no hay circulante, sólo funcionan las exportaciones que se cubren con menor plantilla y salarios -aprovechando coyunturas :rolleye:-.
> 
> ...



Y aparte de ese derroche de fatalismo y velados ataques ad-hominen, ¿tienes algún consejo, sugerencia, recomendación o similar que dar a quienes no ven salida al paro?

¿O eres otro de los muchos que se hacen caquita ante la idea de que la gente sea capaz de salir adelante por sus propios medios, sin depender de Estado, ni de partido, ni de empresa, ni de oligarquías?


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2011)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> 1. En España aun hay confianza en el que Papa Estado o en su caso, la casta politica que lo dirige que nos vas sacar de esta como en 1975-1985 y 1993-1995. Incluso empieza a sentarse la idea que una victoria del PP como en 1996 esto va para arriba. No sabe aun el Juan Español que el agujero crediticio es tan brutal que Europa solo va taparlo y ademas exigir fuertes contrapartidas que van ser muy dolorosos al principio pero a la larga muy positiva en este pais que es la disciplina fiscal (control del gasto publico).
> 
> El escenario no va mejor en mucho tiempo. Incluso puede empeorar si salimos del euro ya que con nuestra clase politica por el medio con una neopeseta bajo su control me da terror.
> 
> ...




ni en 1977-1985 ni 1993-1995 la casta solucionaron nada, simplemente descapitalizaron la economía, provocando un financiamiento deudor exterior atroz nuestra situación actual deriva de ello vamos es un calco.

Sigue siendo un autentico misterio que quede algo de economia productiva y otro tanto que que la gente no se asocie en cooperativas o algo (prefieren
426 euros)


----------



## 2 años (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Por supuesto que sé lo que se da en España, pero es que ante un señor que trabaja en negro, lo que procede es una denuncia a la empresa en la inspección de trabajo, porque esa empresa hace competencia desleal a las que contratan blanco, y el trabajador hace competencia desleal a los que quieren ser contratados en blanco.
> 
> Una cosa es que no haya trabajo, otra es que no lo cree nadie, porque necesidades sí que hay. Lo que falta es el _canal de unión_ entre tales necesidades y quienes pueden satisfacerlas.
> 
> Yo no culpabilizo a nadie, pero eso no quita para que la gente no sepa cómo salir del agujero; de hecho lo que vengo a decir es que a la mayoría no se la preparó para ello, pero eso no quita para que tengan que tomar iniciativas al respecto, porque lo de siempre (echar y echar CVs) no funciona. Eso por no hablar de la obstinación del gobierno en ocultar la gravedad de la situación, lo que contribuye a que mucha gente ser crea que no pasa nada, no tiene que preocuparse, y en dos días estará todo resuelto.



No has pillado lo que quería decir.

Mi error a sido poner lo de "trabajando en negro"

Lo que quería decir es que en españa es total y absolutamente habitual, y esta bien visto tirar de conocidos, amigos etc para colocarse.

Y es lo que se hace habitualmente.

Pero es que ya ni con esas.


----------



## mol (7 Feb 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> El último recurso el la economía de subsistencia. Recuperar los medios de producción.
> 
> Si tienes tus gallinas ponedoras y tus patatas, por lo menos de jjambre no te mueres. Añadir elementos a la dieta, a gusto del consumidor.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta.

Sí, yo ya pensaba que en el peor de los casos aquí en España podemos subsistir, hay espacio y agricultura para todos. 

Pero esperemos no acabar ahí. Aunque en el peor de los casos pues sería eso, volver a criar animales y plantar tus verduras xD


----------



## Маркс (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Y aparte de ese derroche de fatalismo y velados ataques ad-hominen, ¿tienes algún consejo, sugerencia, recomendación o similar que dar a quienes no ven salida al paro?



Ya las he aportado infinidad de veces en este foro.



GoldFever dijo:


> ¿O eres otro de los muchos que se hacen caquita ante la idea de que la gente sea capaz de salir adelante por sus propios medios, sin depender de Estado, ni de partido, ni de empresa, ni de oligarquías?



Tu discurso es de una ignorancia supina, paleta... Y digo "discurso", en este hilo la calificación de su autor me la reservo.
En un Estado de Derecho siempre dependerás de ese Estado, te guste o no, para bien y para mal, es decir, que es imposible desentenderte de él.

Cualquier recurso económico que tenga un desempleado para buscarse la vida lo aplaudiré, pero ya he dicho que no es solución - no existe demanda para "chico de los recados"- y la poquita que haya se cubre internamente.

Para caquita mental, tu aportación -tarjetitas de presentación-, y ya gasto teclado en este hilo.


----------



## mol (7 Feb 2011)

Garrafón dijo:


> Como bien dice mol, hay más gente buscando trabajo que empleos disponibles y estoy seguro que como he leído en otro post en breve habrá más personas en el mundo que alimentos para darles de comer.
> 
> Para sobrevivir debemos cambiar de mentalidad.
> Todos los grandes cambios han dejado atrás a una parte importante de la población porque los cambios se producen demasiado rápido, sin embargo nuestra forma de pensar se desarrolla de forma lenta, no nos adaptamos a los cambios a tiempo.
> ...



Y es que, aunque seas super dinámico y te adaptes rápidamente a la nueva realidad, los ánimos ya no son tantos cuando hay más de 40 personas, todas ellas con algo que ofrecer.

'Siempre hay un pez más gordo', puede estar dentro de esas 40 (o más) personas. 

Y a esto le sumamos la 'subjetividad' del momento, de la entrevista, del día que tenga el entrevistador, de si es el de recursos humanos o es el propio jefe quien te entrevista.

Hoy en día, aparte de muy bien armado en cuanto a CV, personalidad, qué ofrecer, etc. debes tener 'suerte'. El azar entra en juego.

Por lo tanto creo que quien no par de moverse, tendrá más oportunidades. Al fin y al cabo es como lanzar el dado hasta dar con el número deseado. Si lo tiras más veces te puede salir 

Me extendería en este tema acerca del enchufismo, que puede 'reventar' literalmente nuetras posibilidades hoy día, ya que la oferta de trabajo no abunda, pero casi todos sabemos algo al respecto...


----------



## mol (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Te digo que procures ser de los que SÍ consiguen parte de ese trabajo.



Gracias oh, mi guía.

Dentro de poco te veo en un atril dando meetings, tienes todo el perfil.

Tu manual es de puta madre, motiva mucho pero hay que tener los pies en el suelo y saber que el porcentaje de fracaso es más alto que el de éxito, por mucho que seas u ofrezcas.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2011)

Punt dijo:


> Es hora de abandonar los mantras del pasado. Despreciar al Estado calificándolo de "Papa" no sirve mas que para justificar las tropelías de los mas poderosos.
> 
> El deber del Estado es proteger y preocuparse por el bienestar de sus ciudadados, y defender al más debil, que suelen ser mayoria. Si empezamos a verlo como una figura paternalista entonces es lógico que el Estado sólo debería preocuparse por los excluidos, los niños y los inválidos. A los demás que los zurzan y que se ayuden a sí mismos.
> 
> Esta ideologia fascitas del super-hombre ha hecho un daño terrible a todo Occidente. De esas aguas, estos lodos.



no exactamente, para que los ciudadanos disfruten de su bienestar deben de mostrarse vigilantes con el estado


----------



## Punt (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> 1º) NO has entendido uno de los puntos fundamentales, superar el concepto de "mercado laboral". Ahí no queda mucho sitio, y quienes no son capaces de pensar en otra cosa pueden seguir en la calle mucho tiempo.
> í.



Hace ya muchos años que me desangañé de que el Estado algún día proveería para mí. De la misma forma suelo aconsejar a mis amigos que se plantean el mudarse a un nuevo país no pensar en qué tasa de paro existe allí sino que piensen en cómo de difícil sería para ellos, en sus circunstancias y con su perfil, conseguir un empleo.

Creo entender muy bien tus puntos de vista. Tus consejos me parecen válidos en la situación actual y animo a todo el mundo a tener toda la inicitiva posible, a no cruzarse de brazos y a pensar en sí mismos como un autónomo proveedor de servicios, que tiene que estar reinventadose cada día.

Eso no quiere decir que sea este el Mundo en el que me gustaría vivir y soy perfectamente consciente de que el triunfo personal depende sobre todo de quienes te rodean, más que de ti mismo. Nótese que no digo "a costa de los demás", pero sí "gracias" a los demás.

Lo que me parece negativo de tus puntos de vista, que son los mayoritarios dentro de las elites económicas del pais, y me atrevería a decir que incluso de los propios trabajadores, es que retrasan el necesario cambio social en Europa. Lo que hace falta es alejarse de ese economía constriuda sobre el egoísmo y la desigualdad. Alejarse del Darwinismo económico que implicitamente impulsan las consignas del "salvase quien pueda" y volver a recuperar políticas mas igualitarias.


----------



## Blanchard (7 Feb 2011)

Entrevista a un parado: 'Te digo que yo trabajo para lo que t quieras y donde quieras' | elmundo.es

Por cierto, atención al comentario: 

_Poco más de donde rascar. El coche y su piso. "El coche he intentado venderlo pero la gente quiere duros a pesetas" y, de momento, no tiene intención alguna de malvenderlo. *Igual que su casa. "La pérdida por la venta del piso sería tan brutal que no me compensa".* Lo que sí ha barajado es la posibilidad de irse a una habitación para él y para los fines de semana y días que tenga a su hija y alquilar su casa. "¿Pero quien va a alquilar a un parado?"._


----------



## Julianillo (7 Feb 2011)

Dejadme ser osado y resumir un *poco en la practica* lo que nos dice GF.

Una empresa con poco trabajo necesita un contable tres horas al dia.

otra empresa con también poco trabajo necesita un administrativo solo tres dias a la semana por las tardes.
Ambas empresas renuncian a contratar alguien full time porque es mucho dinero

Agustin que esta en paro y sabe el oficio se pone de autonomo y trabaja para las dos empresas, y el estar trabajando hace que aumente su circulo de conocidos donde podra ofrecer su tiempo a tiempo parcial.

Asi todos ganan, y Agustin trabajara con el tiempo 40 horas semanales pero no solo para una empresa si no para varias.

Agustin hace un año exigia un trabajo del gobierno, pero decidio adoptar un rol proactivo y ahora es un micro empresario. La seguridad ha desaparecido ahora nadie le asegura una horas a la semana, De hecho la empresa de la mañana le ha dicho que esta semana solo venga el jueves un par de horas. Pero Agustin se adapta y acepta encantado y sin refunfuñar, ya que el esta para prestar un servicio sea de la extension que sea.

asi estamos muchos, yo incluido que tenemos miles ( no exagero) de clientes que nos llaman quizas cada 2 años, pero la suma de muchos pocos hace un mucho.

es cuestion de empezar. ¿Que sabes hacer?, ¿alguien paga por lo que sabes?, pues vende tu trabajo, aunque empieces por una hora, y empieza a sumar clientes.

Si lo haces bien y dejas a la gente contenta tendras trabajo, y no es una reflexión gratuita.
Hay tantísimo inútil en tantísimas esferas de la sociedad que cuando aparece alguien solvente las recomendaciones aparecen solas.
La satisfacción del cliente viene por tres puntos segun veo yo, *precio, puntualidad,calidad del trabajo, y facilidad de trato*.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

mol dijo:


> Gracias oh, mi guía.
> 
> Dentro de poco te veo en un atril dando meetings, tienes todo el perfil.
> 
> Tu manual es de puta madre, motiva mucho pero hay que tener los pies en el suelo y saber que el porcentaje de fracaso es más alto que el de éxito, por mucho que seas u ofrezcas.



Cuando no ofreces nada y no te mueves, el porcentaje de fracaso es del 100%. Garantizado.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Punt dijo:


> Hace ya muchos años que me desangañé de que el Estado algún día proveería para mí. De la misma forma suelo aconsejar a mis amigos que se plantean el mudarse a un nuevo país no pensar en qué tasa de paro existe allí sino que piensen en cómo de difícil sería para ellos, en sus circunstancias y con su perfil, conseguir un empleo.
> 
> Creo entender muy bien tus puntos de vista. Tus consejos me parecen válidos en la situación actual y animo a todo el mundo a tener toda la inicitiva posible, a no cruzarse de brazos y a pensar en sí mismos como un autónomo proveedor de servicios, que tiene que estar reinventadose cada día.
> 
> ...



El egoísmo es inherente al ser humano; una sociedad sin egoísmo sería una sociedad no-humana. Las desigualdades derivan del hecho simple de las enormes diferencias entre seres humanos, en concreto, las diferencias intelectuales. A partir de ahí lo que se configura no es la Economía, sino toda la sociedad. El darwinismo social existirá siempre, en todo caso la cuestión a debatir puede ser el cómo.

En cuanto al "salvese quién pueda", eso es siempre de aplicación, y más en crisis. ¿Qué están haciendo, a fin de cuentas, todos los especialistas cualificados que se están marchando de España o piensan hacerlo en breve? Salvarse porque ellos pueden, y los demás allá con nuestra suerte. No seré yo quién los critique; en la vida todos miramos por nosotros lo primero.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Julianillo dijo:


> Dejadme ser osado y resumir un *poco en la practica* lo que nos dice GF.
> 
> Una empresa con poco trabajo necesita un contable tres horas al dia.
> 
> ...



Clavadito y magníficamente bien resumido. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## azukanaHP (7 Feb 2011)

Podrías hacer un curso rápido de quiromasaje y dar masajes con final feliz a mujeres por unos ochenta euros, hay mucha demanda. Además hay sitios que alquilan cabinas de masaje por 20 euros. Te podrías anunciar en Loquo, en Milanuncios o en páginas similares gratuítas. Hay tiendas especiales que venden aceite y crema especial para masaje. Puedes crear una página personal en www.blogspot.com para darle aspecto un poco más profesional.


----------



## Mijail (7 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Entre otras cosas esto implica que el sistema educativo NO prepara en absoluto para una situación NO-convencional (bueno, y lo de una convencional sería discutible, pero esa es otra historia), igual que un vigilante jurado no está preparado para actuar en una situación que requiere llamar a los GEOs. El sistema educativo y el aparato mediatico-social busca “fabricar” piezas para una maquinaria social y económica al servicio de las respectivas oligarquías políticas y económicas, NO seres humanos independientes, autónomos, críticos, adaptables y autosuficientes, que raramente serán del agrado de ninguna oligarquía.



El sistema educativo actual no prepara absolutamente para nada, me pone enfermo sólo el pensar en las horas que me pase encerrado en una aula sin aprender nada, porque con ese método no se puede aprender nada.Bueno si, en realidad si que nos preparan para la mierda-curros que tendremos que realizar en el futuro, para que aceptemos lo que diga el jefecillo de turno sin chistar y para que nos puteemos entre nosotros en lugar de asociarnos.


----------



## Perchas (7 Feb 2011)

Creo que será mas positivo hacerse miembro del PP a tiempo completo, al final gobernarán y siempre habrá un huequito al que está todos los dias en la sede barriendo, limpiando, colocando.

He mencionado el PP porque será el próximo que tendrá la sartén por el mango.

Eso no falla ni en las épocas de crisis.


----------



## GoldFever (7 Feb 2011)

Perchas dijo:


> Creo que será mas positivo hacerse miembro del PP a tiempo completo, al final gobernarán y siempre habrá un huequito al que está todos los dias en la sede barriendo, limpiando, colocando.
> 
> He mencionado el PP porque será el próximo que tendrá la sartén por el mango.
> 
> Eso no falla ni en las épocas de crisis.



Je, je, no te creas, que ya me ha pasado por la cabeza, pero es que yo en el PP iba a salir a mal a los tres días y no es plan.


----------



## boogie boom (8 Feb 2011)

Julianillo dijo:


> Dejadme ser osado y resumir un *poco en la practica* lo que nos dice GF.
> 
> Una empresa con poco trabajo necesita un contable tres horas al dia.
> 
> ...



Todo eso es muy bonito. Pero como no empieces currando en negro me cuentan ustedes cómo se paga autónomos con los primeros clientes. O sea, cómo coño empiezas?
Y además en negro es bien jodido porque muchas empresas, como es natural, no lo aceptan.


----------



## Niquelado (8 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> La economía productiva es la que satisface necesidades, aporta bienestar, y en la que se producen bienes y servicios que responden a lo anterior, a cambio de los cuales la gente está dispuesta a dar algo.
> 
> *Lo del arte, la música, el Gran Hermano, Belén Esteban o "La Noria", pues mira, si mejora el bienestar de alguien y están dispuestos a dar algo a cambio de ello, pues fenomenal.*
> 
> ...












<IMG src="http://www.formulatv.com/images/fgaleria/1500/1538.jpg">

*Y se atreve a nombrar a esto y al ARTE en la misma frase.*


----------



## MASCARADA (8 Feb 2011)

*."Lo mas importante que debes hacer mas a menudo es intentar reírte de la Puta vida,por que aunque estés encima de una montaña de mierda,siempre podrás silbar por encima de todos esos cadáveres de monos sin cabeza.

" Estudia el modo de ser tu propio Jefe usando la imaginación y la creatividad "*

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Dk67uf1V9kc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*" Me gustaría mandar dos proyectiles termonucleares a ambos polos terrestres para realizar mi sueño erótico de ver un nuevo diluvio Universal "*​


----------



## calaminox (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Todo eso es muy bonito. Pero como no empieces currando en negro me cuentan ustedes cómo se paga autónomos con los primeros clientes. O sea, cómo coño empiezas?
> Y además en negro es bien jodido porque muchas empresas, como es natural, no lo aceptan.



Pues como empieza casi todo el mundo, con 2 cullons u ovarios.
PD; Si no arriesgas no ganas


----------



## GoldFever (8 Feb 2011)

Niquelado dijo:


> *Y se atreve a nombrar a esto y al ARTE en la misma frase.*



Por si no te has dado cuenta, lo he hecho deliberadamente.

Lo que debería llamarte la atención es que para la mayor parte de la gente sea lo mismo lo uno que lo otro; bueno, no siempre es lo mismo, mucha gente apreciará _más _GH o los cotilleos de Belén Esteban que un Miró, un Chillida, o a Chopin, y pagará antes por lo primero que por lo segundo, con lo que más bienestar debe aportarles lo uno que lo otro.


----------



## luis571 (8 Feb 2011)

calaminox dijo:


> Pues como empieza casi todo el mundo, con 2 cullons u ovarios.
> PD; Si no arriesgas no ganas



y dependiendo a lo que te dediques, si tienes que comprar instrumental (por ejemplo) para hacer algun apañito en casa o similar, el banco no te lo financia...he aqui el problema, la falta de financiaciación.
Otro problema es mientras mantienes los dos primeros clientes: no llega para la famosa cuota de autonomos...
alguno te dirá aquello si yo arriesgarme quiero pero no tengo como... antes el banco financiaba.
La teoria me gusta, pero como toda teoria tiene sus 'zonas criticables' o cosas peores y uno de los grandes problemas ahora mismo para la creación de empleo es la falta de financiación, los srs. politicos pueden hacer cien mil reformas (de sueldos, pensiones, despidos, irpf....) pero si un autonomo o empresario no dispone de financiación para abrir una nueva linea de negocio, el negocio se queda obsoleto.
El otro dia hablando con el tendero me decia: 'este producto no lo compra casi nadie, pero yo tengo que traerlo por que hay que dar satisfacción al cliente' 'cuando empece a traer esto otro no lo compraba casi nadie, luego se empezo a correr la voz y mira ahora'... a esto es a lo que me refiero, uno puede empezar como contable yendo a las empresas por horas, luego las empresas demandarán otra cosa y hay que estar con los cambios.


----------



## boogie boom (8 Feb 2011)

calaminox dijo:


> Pues como empieza casi todo el mundo, con 2 cullons u ovarios.
> PD; Si no arriesgas no ganas



Arriesgar... Te refieres a saltarte la ley y currar en negro o a arriesgar el dinero que ni tienes ni te prestan? O a las dos cosas? Expliqueme usted.


----------



## muyuu (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Arriesgar... Te refieres a saltarte la ley y currar en negro o a arriesgar el dinero que ni tienes ni te prestan? O a las dos cosas? Expliqueme usted.



Está el modelo de cooperativa cuando el negocio requiere una inversión inicial que no puedes asumir tú solo. El problema es que encontrar personas de confianza es muy difícil, sobre todo habiendo dinero de por medio. Puedes acabar sin dinero y sin amigos.


----------



## November Rain (8 Feb 2011)

Me ha gustado el post de Goldfever porque es constructivo y, se esté de acuerdo o no con sus ideas, al menos propone soluciones e invita a despertar la creatividad para salir del hoyo. Aunque no es la solución para todo el mundo, es una buena oportunidad para aquellos que no encuentran trabajo y quieran probar como vendedores. Sin embargo, como han comentado, en este país a veces cuesta encontrar un producto que valga la pena vender. Yo he tenido mi época de comercial y llegaba a ser desesperante el hecho de solo lograr encontrar puestos en los que no solo no te podías sentir identificado con el producto sino que a veces te daba literalmente asco lo que vendías. Cuando no trabajabas para empresas fantasma o subcontratas que nunca podrían transmitirte la pasión y la fe ciega en el producto que tiene la propia empresa productora.

Si tuviera que trabajar de comercial ahora, tengo claro que iría yo mismo en busca del producto/s con el que me sintiera más cómodo e identificado a la hora de vender. Es importante estar convencido de que lo que ofreces va a serle de utilidad al cliente, que va a existir un beneficio mutuo real y no basado en humo y florituras. De lo contrario no podrás tomarte tu trabajo con entusiasmo y la falta de fe en el producto hará que fracasases a las primeras de cambio y conseguirá que creas que no vales para esto. Por el contrario, un producto que nos guste vender, hará que sintamos en poco tiempo que casi estamos vendiendo nuestro propio producto y lograremos transmitir de forma tan sincera y auténtica que la emoción le llegará al cliente. 

Así que si queréis encontrar trabajo de vendedor, cerrad ahora mismo la ventana con Infojobs porque el 99% de lo que ofrecen es basura, son curros consistentes en quemar sistemáticamente a los inocentes jóvenes que se presentan. Lo primero que hay que hacer es comprar. Comprar vosotros mismos el producto que queráis vender, hacer una buena selección y no poneros a vender la primera mierda que os ofrezcan.

Y luego a ofrecerse uno mismo. A patear, a venderse. Si no tenemos experiencia puede ser buena opción irnos a empresas jóvenes o de reciente creación. Si cogemos el BOE por ejemplo, veréis que existe una sección llamada BORME (Boletín Oficial del Registro Mercantil) en la que nos dice las empresas que, entre otras cosas (hay más cierres que otra cosa) se constituyen cada día en cada provincia. Ahora no las encuentro, pero sé que hay webs dedicadas exclusivamente a publicar las nuevas empresas que se crean cada día.

Boletín Oficial del Registro Mercantil: BORME del día 08/02/2011. Índice de acceso


----------



## mmm (8 Feb 2011)

Estaría bien el post, pero como la intención última o al menos la filosofía que emana del sujeto este es de apagafuegos sociales, dorar la píldora, vender la moto, distraer, adormecer, tapar una hemorragia con una tirita y, en última instancia, contener el cambio de sistema para que finalmente no haya parados porque el trabajo sea un derecho real y no un eslógan, pues...

...más de lo mismo, goldfevercismo en estado puro.

La solución no es que te canten unas nanas, ni que te den una palmadita en la espalda. La solución es que el trabajo sea un derecho, y no un medio para el lucro de los capitalistas.

No hay más que decir, señorías.


----------



## El Secretario (8 Feb 2011)

November Rain dijo:


> Me ha gustado el post de Goldfever porque es constructivo y, se esté de acuerdo o no con sus ideas, al menos propone soluciones e invita a despertar la creatividad para salir del hoyo. Aunque no es la solución para todo el mundo, es una buena oportunidad para aquellos que no encuentran trabajo y quieran probar como vendedores. Sin embargo, como han comentado, en este país a veces cuesta encontrar un producto que valga la pena vender. Yo he tenido mi época de comercial y llegaba a ser desesperante el hecho de solo lograr encontrar puestos en los que no solo no te podías sentir identificado con el producto sino que a veces te daba literalmente asco lo que vendías. Cuando no trabajabas para empresas fantasma o subcontratas que nunca podrían transmitirte la pasión y la fe ciega en el producto que tiene la propia empresa productora.
> 
> Si tuviera que trabajar de comercial ahora, tengo claro que iría yo mismo en busca del producto/s con el que me sintiera más cómodo e identificado a la hora de vender. Es importante estar convencido de que lo que ofreces va a serle de utilidad al cliente, que va a existir un beneficio mutuo real y no basado en humo y florituras. De lo contrario no podrás tomarte tu trabajo con entusiasmo y la falta de fe en el producto hará que fracasases a las primeras de cambio y conseguirá que creas que no vales para esto. Por el contrario, un producto que nos guste vender, hará que sintamos en poco tiempo que casi estamos vendiendo nuestro propio producto y lograremos transmitir de forma tan sincera y auténtica que la emoción le llegará al cliente.
> 
> ...



¿Vendedor?. Yo soy un pésimo vendedor, pero tengo otras cualidades. Conozco a la gente lo suficiente para saber si puedo o no puedo hacer tratos con ellas y soy buen comprador. 

Si pensáis en el típico vendedor a puerta fría estáis perdidos. Estando de bombero en una Central Nuclear, vinieron tres ingenieros nuevos de la propiedad y pusieron a tres familiares. Sobraban tres, así que los tres últimos en entrar a la puta calle. ::

Me salió despido nulo y readmisión, pero llegamos a un acuerdo monetario. Mientras salía el juicio no pude "trabajar", así que quise echar unas horas en una empresa de extintores y material de incendios. Mi idea era echar una mano en el taller, pero el jefe me vio buena planta y pensó que serviría mejor de comercial. 

Fallo total. Vendí....cinco extintores en un mes y los zapatos me echaban humo!!:cook:. Me acuerdo de cerrar el trato de tres extintores en un nuevo Pub de Salou, y cuando vuelvo al coche...se lo había llevado la grúa!!. :::´(. Toooodo el beneficio a tomar por culo.

El caso es que lo dejé y empecé a ir a la biblioteca a gorrear los diarios gratis y coger libros que me ilustrasen (la biografía de Alphonse Capone es interesante ), y como en la estantería de las revistas estaban los BOP (Boletín oficial de la Provincia), me dio por leerlos. 

Allí salían los famosos Edictos de subasta. No entendía una mierda pero estaba el precio y la fecha de lo que salía. Leyendo, leyendo día sí y día también pensé que eso podía substituir a una Lotería que nunca llegaba. De cuatro no había pasado, así que un día me armé de valor y fui al juzgado a ver un expediente. 

El funcionario de turno me dio el tocho y le pregunté como iba eso, a lo que me respondió que si no sabía que no le tocara los cojones y contratase un abogado. El caso es que lo dejé como estaba y en el pasillo me encontré a otro pipiolo que sabía igual que yo pero un poco más. De mi misma edad, veintitantos y antiguo lector de contadores del gas le hizo cosa esto de las subastas y había venido alguna vez. 

Por él me enteré que había que mirar las cargas, y eso estaba en la Nota simple, yo a cambio le pagué el desayuno y me fui enterando de las cosas. 

No es fácil cualquier negocio, pero eso de no tener horarios ni jefes ni hostias y vivir en plan bohemio me atraía, aunque era consciente de que no tener una nómina supone un riesgo. Mi bautismo de fuego fue en una subasta en el Juzgado de lo Social de Barcelona (antes estaba en Ronda de San Pedro). Me vinieron unos cuantos a ver quién cojones eera y qué quería. Al final un gitano que con el tiempo hice amistad, el líder de aquel grupo de gañanes me dijo: -Vienes de Tarragona no?. Pues mira, te voy a dar 25.000 pesetas para que te compres algo en el Corte Inglés y no se te ocurra volver por aquí. ¿Entendido?. 

-Pos vale. . Me quedé sin furgoneta pero me llevé pasta sin comerlo ni beberlo, algo es algo. 

Como empecé a ver que en las subastas (hablo del 95/96 antes del boom), la gente iba a las subastas de proximidad y no a las que ocasionalmente caía la propiedad lejos tuve una idea. En la Calle Las Naves de Madrid salía una subasta de un ejecutivo en...Tarragona!!. En Madrid estaba mi hermano trabajando y visitamos la calle, al sur de la ciudad. Tasado por 11 millones de pesetas, como yo había cobrado la indemnización de los bomberos, con lo mío y lo que pusiera mi hermano teníamos suficiente. Así que se lo palanteé, me dijo que sí y nos lo quedamos por las 2/3 partes. Por la tarde recibo una llamada del abogado de la Caixa. Lo teníamos vendido por 6 millones más de lo que nos costó. 

Así empecé en el lío este. ¿Buen vendedor?. Hombre, tienes que creer en ti, en lo que haces y hacerlo bien. Si vas a vender humo el recorrido es corto. Yo no valgo para venderle una aspiradora o un seguro a nadie, pero he vendido muchas cosas porque creía que era bueno lo que ofrecía, a buen precio y además convencido de ello. 

Mi consejo: Sé creativo, ofrece algo que no ofrezcan los demás y que sea, que sepas que es calidad. Así te convertirás en un buen vendedor, aunque no tengas palique y seas un asocial. 

¿Alguien cree que Mark Zuckerberg era/es un buen vendedor?. No sería capaz de vender agua en un desierto y sin embargo ha creado algo único que se vende solo. 

Cread una matriz buena de lo que sea, y el resto son copias en serie que saldrán solas. Si creas un buen Frankfurt con salchichas alemanas de 1º y buena cerveza, tranquilo que quien hace un canasto hace cientos. Lo importante es que hagáis algo que funcione por modesto que sea y que tegáis el convencimiento de que es lo mejor. Es el mejor escaparate para vender. 

Saludos.


----------



## Alaurico (8 Feb 2011)

Sin entrar a valorar el contenido del mensaje de GoldFever, este FORERO se expresa muy bien y con orden por escrito; si es igual de bueno hablando, alguien debería pensar en comerle la oreja para que él (y otros) se animasen a dar una charla similar a la que se hizo el año pasado en Barcelona, pero esta vez con contenidos novedosos y no negativos (y sin que se permita que el Marc Vidal de turno robe protagonismo a los ponentes de verdad para lucirse y vender su producto).


----------



## bladu (8 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Hace 7 años me arruiné por completo; en lo que estaba aturdido y perdido ante la situación, dos buenos amigos me pasaron unas cuantas referencias de clientes que me fueron de enorme utilidad para salir a flote. Esa es la enorme utilidad de tener una red de contactos.



Y que recomiendas, para quien aun no siendo un autista friki, no tiene AMIGOS como para que hagan ese tipo de favores, sino coleguillas -conocidos de bebercio o circunstancias.

DIgo yo que ellos tambien tendran que salir adelante de algun modo.

Porque no todo el mundo tiene amigos ni muchi menos, que respondan como los tuyos, en esa o en otras circuntancias. 

La amistad es un concepto muy devaluado hoy en dia.


----------



## luis571 (8 Feb 2011)

al hilo de lo que propone este autor: venderse a las empresas, quiero relataros lo que me acaba contar una amiga:
el Inem la llama para una entrevista, ella perceptora del paro tiene la obligacion moral y legal de ir, bueno pues va al Inem, recoge la oferta, la estudia, pide cita y dias despues va curriculum y titulo en mano a la entrevista de trabajo.
Alli hace la entrevista, la dicen aquello de 'ya te llamaremos tanto si si como si no' (luego nunca llaman) y se vuelve para su casa.
Dos semanas despues y visto que la empresa no llama, decide pasarse por alli (la pilla cerca de su casa) a ver como va la cosa.
¿que es lo que se encuentra? pues bien, mi amiga pregunta por la persona que le hizo la entrevista, la pasan a una sala de espera, ella que es pelin 'maruja' empieza a charlar con el trabajador que la dice que espere y le sonsaca lo siguiente: al parecer llego una chabalina joven, sin mucha experiencia y le oferto a la empresa la posibilidad de ir dos o tres dias por la cara (sin contrato ni alta) a ver como se la daba. La jefa de RRHH dijo que nones, que alli sin contrato ni el tato (no querian ellos problemas), otro gerente 'que hay que ver que buena chica que se ofrece, etc..' Total al final dan de alta en la seguridad social a la susodicha, le hacen contrato de un mes, segun ellos para ir probando...
Momentos despues, mi amiga pasa al despacho de la persona que la entrevisto y le pregunta como si nada ¿si el puesto sigue vigente?, le dice que le gusta saber de sus procesos selectivos, etc....
Al final el entrevistador le comenta que hay una persona pre-seleccionada (la que propone las ilegalidades, piensa mi amiga), le preguntan por su experiencia, estudios, trabajos anteriores... :8:ella responde brevemente y comenta que solo queria saber si el proceso estaba ya cerrado, para evaluar otras ofertas.
La entrevistadora le pide un cv (dice que el proceso tubo muchos candidatos, que han tenido mucho trabajo, etc...) 
Mi amiga perpleja primero le hace la rosca sobre el tema de que si hay muchos candidatos, etc... y cuando la tiene en el bote pregunta que para que, respuesta que tienen una persona pero que no saben como funcionará.

La moraleja la sacan ustedes, yo por mi parte os prometo contaros como termina la cosa...


----------



## boogie boom (8 Feb 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> Está el modelo de cooperativa cuando el negocio requiere una inversión inicial que no puedes asumir tú solo. El problema es que encontrar personas de confianza es muy difícil, sobre todo habiendo dinero de por medio. Puedes acabar sin dinero y sin amigos.



Aunque no requiera una inversión inicial (y de esos hay pocos) se necesita pagar todos los meses una pasta por ser 
autónomo. Si quieres saltarte la ley, será muy difícil empezar a pillar clientes, y de hecho puedes echar para atrás a muchos futuros. Cooperativa? Depende de para qué trabajos, y si están pelaos como tú, igual da.
Aunque seas bueno en algo y tengas algo que ofrecer veo muy crudo cómo empezar, por lo que comento.
Me gustaría saber cual es la respuesta de GoldFever...


----------



## muyuu (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Aunque no requiera una inversión inicial (y de esos hay pocos) se necesita pagar todos los meses una pasta por ser
> autónomo. Si quieres saltarte la ley, será muy difícil empezar a pillar clientes, y de hecho puedes echar para atrás a muchos futuros. Cooperativa? Depende de para qué trabajos, y si están pelaos como tú, igual da.
> Aunque seas bueno en algo y tengas algo que ofrecer veo muy crudo cómo empezar, por lo que comento.
> Me gustaría saber cual es la respuesta de GoldFever...



En resumen: no es fácil y no hay un camino a tiro fijo "sota, caballo y rey" para ser emprendedor. Eso ya lo sabe todo el mundo...

Ahora, tampoco es imposible.


----------



## boogie boom (8 Feb 2011)

Para ser emprendedor (autónomo/empresario) es necesario tener ahorros y/o financiación. Si no es así, yo sí lo considero imposible en lo legal. En lo ilegal; muy muy jodido.


----------



## muyuu (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Para ser emprendedor (autónomo/empresario) es necesario tener ahorros y/o financiación. Si no es así, yo sí lo considero imposible en lo legal. En lo ilegal; muy muy jodido.



Los ahorros se consiguen ahorrando...

Para comer es necesario también tener "ahorrado" un poquito


----------



## luis571 (8 Feb 2011)

en lo ilegal lo que os acabo de contar de mi amiga, por lo legal complicadillo si, sobre todo si el banco no te financia.
Cosas positivas de lo ilegal: que no pagas

Cosas negativas: si tienes un trabajador ilegal y él mismo te denuncia (nunca sabrás quien te denuncio) lo llevas claro
Si haces trabajos ilegales y te pillan cobrando subsidio
Hoy en dia con el hijoputismo que hay cualquiera te denuncia.

Entiendo que ante esta perpectiva ningun empresario quiera trabajar con un ilegal, legalizarte sale caro por la diferencia entre lo que cobras (hoy en dia no se pueden pedir grandes precios) y lo que pagas (que si que es grande).


----------



## luis571 (8 Feb 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> Los ahorros se consiguen ahorrando...
> 
> Para comer es necesario también tener "ahorrado" un poquito



para comer no es necesario tanto ahorro, para montar un negocio en condiciones (no puedes ofertar una mierdecilla) si.
Repito: necesitamos la financiación de los bancos, siempre ha sido asi...


----------



## muyuu (8 Feb 2011)

luis571 dijo:


> para comer no es necesario tanto ahorro, para montar un negocio en condiciones (no puedes ofertar una mierdecilla) si.
> Repito: necesitamos la financiación de los bancos, siempre ha sido asi...



Yo nunca he necesitado la financiación de ningún banco para nada. En mi vida NUNCA he comprado nada a plazos. Con 40k ahorrados, por ejemplo (en unos años se pueden ahorrar con salarios normalitos), se pueden montar muchos negocios. Empezando desde abajo, ahorrando y poco a poco.

Siempre ha sido así porque en Ex-paña desde hace mucho que no hay mentalidad del ahorro y del sacrificio. Es que pasarse desde los 25 a los 30 sin salir por las noches a pulirse la pasta, a muchos ni se les pasa por la cabeza.

En ese país pobre que es España, la mayoría de mis amigos de la facultad salían todos los fines de semana, y luego entre semana también a poco que fueran mileuristas. Salir por las noches es MUCHO DINERO. El cochecito es mucho dinero, las vacaciones enlatadas de mierda son mucho dinero, etc. Cualquier chinorris recién llegado te viene ganando 900 euros y ahorra 600 al mes.


----------



## luis571 (8 Feb 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> En ese país pobre que es España, la mayoría de mis amigos de la facultad salían todos los fines de semana, y luego entre semana también a poco que fueran mileuristas. Salir por las noches es MUCHO DINERO. El cochecito es mucho dinero, las vacaciones enlatadas de mierda son mucho dinero, etc. Cualquier chinorris recién llegado te viene ganando 900 euros y ahorra 600 al mes.



o sea que el chino paga alquiler y come por 300 leuros...
pues como no viva con otros 60 chinos en el mismo piso (cosa considerada ilegal) y no tenga hijos, ni mujer...

¿salir por las noches de botellon es mucho dinero? 

si hay una población que sale mucho, incluso ni come en casa son los chinos, vete a china y lo compruebas...
Por cierto que los chinos se jubilan a los 60 años... ale a copiar modelo chino.


----------



## El Secretario (8 Feb 2011)

Alaurico dijo:


> *Sin entrar a valorar el contenido del mensaje de GoldFever, este FORERO se expresa muy bien *y con orden por escrito; si es igual de bueno hablando, alguien debería pensar en comerle la oreja para que él (y otros) se animasen a dar una charla similar a la que se hizo el año pasado en Barcelona, pero esta vez con contenidos novedosos y no negativos (y sin que se permita que el Marc Vidal de turno robe protagonismo a los ponentes de verdad para lucirse y vender su producto).



¿Cómo sin entrar a valorar?.:| ¿Este forero habla muy bien?, de acuerdo y además creo que puede aportar cosas valiosas. 

Pero yo me inclino que (además del Sr Goldfever of course), si hacemos una charla vengan empresarios a poder ser hechos así mismo. Quizás no hablen tan bien, pero de sus experiencias *reales* se pueden sacar conclusiones válidas. Ahí se puede ver que los negocios no es una línea recta, y que ir rectificando sobre la marcha, aparte de ser conveniente muchas veces es la clave del éxito. 

IBM es un gigante y no puede cambiar de estrategia de un día para otro sin unos costes elevados. Nosotros al ser pequeños sí podemos adaptarnos al medio mucho mejor. Es la ventaja (de las pocas) de ser pequeño.


----------



## muyuu (8 Feb 2011)

luis571 dijo:


> o sea que el chino paga alquiler y come por 300 leuros...
> pues como no viva con otros 60 chinos en el mismo piso (cosa considerada ilegal) y no tenga hijos, ni mujer...
> 
> ¿salir por las noches de botellon es mucho dinero?
> ...



Salir de botellón puede ser bastante pasta. Los chavales se gastan entre 20 y 50 eurazos el 90%. No sales dos años y ya puedes montar un negocio pequeño.

Los chinorris de Madrid vienen a ganar 900 + alojamiento, pero son habitaciones de 200-250 euros al mes. Con 300 euros al mes comen, y eso los que no curran en el restaurante, esos comen con menos porque comen casi siempre en el mismo restaurante. De jubilación nada, se jubilan con lo que tengan ahorrado y cuando quieran. No cuentan con papá estado para mirar por ellos.


----------



## GoldFever (8 Feb 2011)

Alaurico dijo:


> Sin entrar a valorar el contenido del mensaje de GoldFever, este FORERO se expresa muy bien y con orden por escrito; si es igual de bueno hablando, alguien debería pensar en comerle la oreja para que él (y otros) se animasen a dar una charla similar a la que se hizo el año pasado en Barcelona, pero esta vez con contenidos novedosos y no negativos (y sin que se permita que el Marc Vidal de turno robe protagonismo a los ponentes de verdad para lucirse y vender su producto).



Gracias. Me defiendo bien en público, y me da igual una audiencia de 20 que de 200, pero por escrito tienes tiempo de pensar las cosas y elegir las palabras adecuadas; delante de una audiencia no es tan sencillo. Pero vamos, por mi no habría problema; sería divertido.


----------



## GoldFever (8 Feb 2011)

bladu dijo:


> Y que recomiendas, para quien aun no siendo un autista friki, no tiene AMIGOS como para que hagan ese tipo de favores, sino coleguillas -conocidos de bebercio o circunstancias.
> 
> DIgo yo que ellos tambien tendran que salir adelante de algun modo.
> 
> ...



Pues si te lees el post inicial con calma, verás que lo que recomiendo es hacerlos 

Cuando yo empecé también tenía coleguillas de bebercio, universidad o poco más; luego ya fui conociendo gente, haciendo relaciones y avanzando.

El mundo de la PYME, cuando arrancas y tratas con otras empresas (que no sean competencia), aparece gente, que empezó como tú, y que suele estar encantada de echarte una mano.

Todos los que las hemos pasado ****** los que nos metimos a emprendedores sin tener ni idea de dónde y en qué nos metíamos, solemos solidarizarnos con quienes empiezan en estas aventuras, y les echamos una mano hasta dónde podamos. Todo es arrancar; como dice un proverbio, cuando el alumno está listo el maestro aparece.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Feb 2011)

Crozet dijo:


> Huelga decir que mientras no pete lo inmobiliario, todo dinero creado será tirado a la basura, a menos que trabajes en tu casa y vendas al extranjero.



Esa es la clave, hamijo.
Ejemplo: Elance | Outsource to freelance professionals, experts, and consultants - Get work done on Elance 
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## boogie boom (8 Feb 2011)

Venga, pues por escrito. ¿Qué haces con el 43% de paro en los jóvenes? ¿Si no tienen ahorros (que no tienen por qué tenerlos si no han trabajado en su puta vida, o han sido mileuristas y simplemente han subsistido) cómo empiezan con su negocio?


----------



## xilebo (8 Feb 2011)

Agobiado y parado, no hay dudas: tirarse al volcán.


----------



## GoldFever (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Aunque no requiera una inversión inicial (y de esos hay pocos) se necesita pagar todos los meses una pasta por ser
> autónomo. Si quieres saltarte la ley, será muy difícil empezar a pillar clientes, y de hecho puedes echar para atrás a muchos futuros. Cooperativa? Depende de para qué trabajos, y si están pelaos como tú, igual da.
> Aunque seas bueno en algo y tengas algo que ofrecer veo muy crudo cómo empezar, por lo que comento.
> Me gustaría saber cual es la respuesta de GoldFever...



Haciendo un simil con el alpinismo, empezar desde cero y sin dinero, es como escalar una pared vertical sin clavos y sin cuerda; muy difícil.

Yo empecé trabajando para empresas, con lo que ya te decían directamente que en negro ni pensarlo, aparte de que he tenido clientes en los que no podías ni entrar si no enseñabas el último recibo de autónomos (un astillero, por ejemplo).

Por eso planteo que como autónomo lo ideal es encontrar un primer cliente que te pague los autónomos; a partir de ahí puedes ir a por clientes de más envergadura. Como informático por ejemplo no es muy difícil, basta encontrar una empresa a la que por 250 € al mes des asistencia telefónica en jornada laboral, y una visita de una hora a la semana a ver cómo van las cosas (por ejemplo). Un cliente así puede escalar fácilmente a más dinero al mes (al demandar más servicio) y ser fuente de nueves referencias. Eso sí, hay que hacerlo muy bien; de "mataos" está el mercado lleno.

Hay incluso actividades de compra-venta por Internet al alcance de casi cualquiera, que te pueden dejar parte o todo el dinero necesario al mes para ir cubriendo gastos básicos. Por ejemplo: Microstock - Pagina Principal


----------



## El mago de Oz (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Venga, pues por escrito. ¿Qué haces con el 43% de paro en los jóvenes? ¿Si no tienen ahorros (que no tienen por qué tenerlos si no han trabajado en su puta vida, o han sido mileuristas y simplemente han subsistido) cómo empiezan con su negocio?



Pues como dicen algunos fantasmas, con cojones.

En serio, pues en negro. Ésa fue mi conclusión final tras preguntar ayer como saltarme la cuota SS de autónomos.

*Va a pagarles las pensiones Rita la Cantaora. *(a los 35-45añeros que son los que lo tienen jodido).


----------



## Economatic-plus (8 Feb 2011)

Me parece una solución irreal, es algo así como decir que sí hay X oportunidades y 10X aspirantes pues "te recomiendo que estés entre el 10% de los mejores". Luego queda la duda de qué hacer con el 90% restante, o al menos con parte.

El problema es otro. Esto es lo que se diría a un hijo porque egoístamente (para eso es hijo) quiera que se esfuerce y prospere por encima del resto, pero no es algo que sirva para cambiar nada a nivel nacional. Es decir, dará unas ventajas competitivas a algunos para escalar puestos pero a costa de otros con lo que la situación a nivel global cambia nada.

No obstante, siempre es útil a nivel personal que te muestren una dosis de realidad sobre lo jodido que es todo y la necesidad del esfuerzo y estar despierto, de eso va el foro.


----------



## GoldFever (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Venga, pues por escrito. ¿Qué haces con el 43% de paro en los jóvenes? ¿Si no tienen ahorros (que no tienen por qué tenerlos si no han trabajado en su puta vida, o han sido mileuristas y simplemente han subsistido) cómo empiezan con su negocio?



No necesariamente hay que empezar un negocio tal como creo que lo estás pensando.

En tales condiciones lo suyo es buscar trabajillos acá y allá; donde necesiten gente a ratos variables, pero no una persona a horario fijo. Esto puede parecer muy de andar por casa, pero si esos _trabajillos _los llegas a cobrar a 60 € / hora, y tienes unas decenas de clientes (no te digo ya miles, como comentaba Julianillo) igual no quieres dedicarte a otra cosa


----------



## muyuu (8 Feb 2011)

Economatic-plus dijo:


> Me parece una solución irreal, es algo así como decir que sí hay X oportunidades y 10X aspirantes pues "te recomiendo que estés entre el 10% de los mejores". Luego queda la duda de qué hacer con el 90% restante, o al menos con parte.
> 
> El problema es otro. Esto es lo que se diría a un hijo porque egoístamente (para eso es hijo) quiera que se esfuerce y prospere por encima del resto, pero no es algo que sirva para cambiar nada a nivel nacional. Es decir, dará unas ventajas competitivas a algunos para escalar puestos pero a costa de otros con lo que la situación a nivel global cambia nada.
> 
> No obstante, siempre es útil a nivel personal que te muestren una dosis de realidad sobre lo jodido que es todo y la necesidad del esfuerzo y estar despierto, de eso va el foro.



¿Ein?

Me he perdido la parte en que el post pretendía dejar Ex-paña con paro 0%

Post derrotista de libro. No somos el gobierno y lo sabemos. Las soluciones que puedan salir del foro van a ser siempre a título individual o como mucho para pequeños grupos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Feb 2011)

♫ ♬♫ ♬♫ ♬

_wir werden sehen...
wir werden sehen...
_
♫ ♬♫ ♬♫ ♬


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (8 Feb 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> ♫ ♬♫ ♬♫ ♬
> 
> _wir werden sehen...
> wir werden sehen...
> ...



En hispanistanol, por favor


----------



## GoldFever (8 Feb 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> ¿Ein?
> 
> Me he perdido la parte en que el post pretendía dejar Ex-paña con paro 0%
> 
> Post derrotista de libro. No somos el gobierno y lo sabemos. Las soluciones que puedan salir del foro van a ser siempre a título individual o como mucho para pequeños grupos.



Esa es la cuestión; no podemos solucionar el problema de paro que hay en España, carecemos de capacidad para cambiar leyes y estructuras, pero con que al menos unos cuantos lectores de este foro abriesen los ojos, se librasen de los clichés impuestos por el sistema educativo y la sociedad, viesen sus capacidades con otra óptica, y arrancasen a valerse por ellos mismos, ya sería todo un triunfo.

Como ha comentado _El Secretario_, para IBM, como para cualquier mega-corporación, cualquier cambio de forma de actuar es costosísimo dada su envergadura; es como hacer girar un petrolero en el mar; en cambio hacer girar una barca de remos en busca de un mejor rumbo, es mucho más fácil


----------



## calaminox (8 Feb 2011)

boogie boom dijo:


> Arriesgar... Te refieres a saltarte la ley y currar en negro o a arriesgar el dinero que ni tienes ni te prestan? O a las dos cosas? Expliqueme usted.



Arriesgar es no tener la seguridad de una nómina, si quieres hacer ilegalidades pues hazte socio de telegramo o telepollo.

PD: En mi familia menos es que escribe, son el 90 % autónomos y tienes épocas de todo. Y ni se saltaron la ley ni lo hacen, al principio sabes que hasta que ves negocio pasa un poco de tiempo, pero tú mismo.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Feb 2011)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> En hispanistanol, por favor






♫ ♬♫ ♬♫ ♬

_lo vamos a ver ...
lo vamos a ver ...
_
♫ ♬♫ ♬♫ ♬

Es que estoy ya practicando el germanicus.

Y en lugar de hacer lo tipico, que es empezar con las letras de Rammnstein, estoy empezando por el link que nos ha puesto nuestro empresario explotador predilecto, donde nos explican el uso del futuro "wender"

aprender alemán online - Deutsch lernen - online Lehrbuch


Asi que me he acordado de la letra del tema de moda del Ministro de la Integracion Sonora, Paul Kalkbrenner.

"Wir werden sehen"

Algo asi como:

"nosotros lo vamos a ver" 

En clara alusion, a como nos vamos a ver de patitas fuera de EX PAÑA e integrados en el mercado laboral germano, por cuatro perras.


En ese sentido, es casi premonitorio, sincronico y alegorico, el resultado la estampa que puede ver en varias instantaneas del video, pero principalmente en el minuto 
*Min 2:07*

Donde aparece un hispanistani con gafas del sol, con el brazo por encima de germano, que esta loquisimo ahi "dandolo todo" (la locomotora alemana  ) y el español, a su espalda, ligeramente retrasado. :XX: ahi, apoyandolo


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/w1nqu7yscQw?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## luis571 (8 Feb 2011)

si hacerse autonomo para hacer de secretaria o de administrativo a ratos: vamos que echando cuentas me hayo y no me salen, oiga... casi sale mas barato para la empresa contratar un auxiliar administrativo a precio convenio colectivo y tenerle currando 50 horas /semanas ¿ah, que esto estaba ya inventado?...


----------



## boogie boom (8 Feb 2011)

calaminox dijo:


> Arriesgar es no tener la seguridad de una nómina, si quieres hacer ilegalidades pues hazte socio de telegramo o telepollo.
> 
> PD: En mi familia menos es que escribe, son el 90 % autónomos y tienes épocas de todo. Y ni se saltaron la ley ni lo hacen, al principio sabes que hasta que ves negocio pasa un poco de tiempo, pero tú mismo.



Si no tienes pasta no puedes siquiera "arriesgar". A no ser que pidas a un tiburón, con lo que sí que arriesgarías algo más: la puta cabeza.


----------



## El mago de Oz (8 Feb 2011)

El discurso de cala millor parece contener un trasfondo religioso en plan "ves por tu cuenta pero respeta las leyes". 

Las leyes españolas (en materia económica) no respetan el individuo (cuota SS, IVA, IRPF, SS obligada, competencia desleal del Estado, impagos generalizados de la AGE...). Con eso basta.

El hacer trabajos en negro tiene un riesgo de que te pille la geSStapo, pero el riesgo es mínimo si no eres un empresario o cuyo trabajo no implique ni siquiera tener un lugar fijo de trabajo.

Además, es bien sabido que muchos autónomos hacen estafas "legales" como desgravar las comilonas o la típica "prefieres factura con o sin IVA"... 

menos discursos.

Que no, que los jóvenes no os vamos a pagar las pensiones ni nada. No insistas.


----------



## bladu (8 Feb 2011)

ya pero la solución tampoco es que toda (ni siquiera el 50%) la población parada de España, se haga autónomo de lo suyo. 

Sobre todo para los que han sido autonomos toda la vida, ya que reventarían el mercado salarialmente por la competencia que habría.


----------



## Mr. Hughes (8 Feb 2011)

mmm dijo:


> Estaría bien el post, pero como la intención última o al menos la filosofía que emana del sujeto este es de apagafuegos sociales, dorar la píldora, vender la moto, distraer, adormecer, tapar una hemorragia con una tirita y, en última instancia, contener el cambio de sistema para que finalmente no haya parados porque el trabajo sea un derecho real y no un eslógan, pues...
> 
> ...más de lo mismo, goldfevercismo en estado puro.
> 
> ...



¿Puedes aportar algún consejo mejor que el de Goldfever?.


----------



## Nothing (8 Feb 2011)

Mr. Hughes dijo:


> ¿Puedes aportar algún consejo mejor que el de Goldfever?.



Como solución personal, si.

Ir a un pueblo, cultivar una huerta y complementar, de ser posible, con algún negocio local semi-ruinoso.


----------



## Mr. Hughes (8 Feb 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> ¿Vendedor?. Yo soy un pésimo vendedor, pero tengo otras cualidades. Conozco a la gente lo suficiente para saber si puedo o no puedo hacer tratos con ellas y soy buen comprador.
> 
> Si pensáis en el típico vendedor a puerta fría estáis perdidos. Estando de bombero en una Central Nuclear, vinieron tres ingenieros nuevos de la propiedad y pusieron a tres familiares. Sobraban tres, así que los tres últimos en entrar a la puta calle. ::
> 
> ...



Solo por el mero hecho de salir a vender a puerta fría tienes los huevos de granito.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Feb 2011)

mol dijo:


> Y si te digo, GoldFever, que hay más gente de la que trabajo se puede ofrecer, ¿qué me dices?



Sobran 7 millones de personas (inmigrantes), le duela a quien le duela, pero es la frase tabú en España y en burbuja.info.


----------



## Nothing (8 Feb 2011)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Sobran 7 millones de personas (inmigrantes), le duela a quien le duela, pero es la frase tabú en España y en burbuja.info.



Lo que sobra es la palabra "sobran", que parece que haya que aplicarles la solución final ...

Lo correcto sería decir que "falta" trabajo.


----------



## azukanaHP (8 Feb 2011)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Sobran 7 millones de personas (inmigrantes), le duela a quien le duela, pero es la frase tabú en España y en burbuja.info.



4 millones para ser exactos.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Feb 2011)

La realidad es que hay 7 millones de inmigrantes en España, que quitan el trabajo (a los parados). El término sobran me refiero a que no deben seguir en España, tienen que ser expulsados, por necesidad nacional, es una simple cuestión de emergencia. Ellos están en España de VISITA, que no se nos olvide nunca.

Ya abrí una encuesta sobre eso y el 82% de los que votaron estaban a favor de las expulsiones.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Feb 2011)

Nothing dijo:


> Lo que sobra es la palabra "sobran", que parece que haya que aplicarles la solución final ...
> 
> Lo correcto sería decir que "falta" trabajo.



No falta trabajo, entre 1998 y 2007 hubo en España un exceso de actividad económica derivada principalmente de los Fondos de Cohesión Europeos y del Crédito en la eurozona. Eso se acabó y hemos vuelto a la actividad anterior a 1996, esa es la realidad. Ellos vinieron de 1998 a 2007, pero ya no son necesarios, y tienen que irse, ya no hay trabajo para ellos. Y mientras nuestros gobernantes no reconozcan este hecho, esta crisis no tiene salida.


----------



## Nothing (8 Feb 2011)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No falta trabajo, entre 1998 y 2007 hubo en España un exceso de actividad económica derivada principalmente de los Fondos de Cohesión Europeos y del Crédito en la eurozona. Eso se acabó y hemos vuelto a la actividad anterior a 1996, esa es la realidad. Ellos vinieron de 1998 a 2007, pero ya no son necesarios, y tienen que irse, ya no hay trabajo para ellos. Y mientras nuestros gobernantes no reconozcan este hecho, esta crisis no tiene salida.



Yo creía que el paro nunca bajó del 7.9, cifra que es considerada catastrófica en otras economías, y que el aumento de actividad se debió a la fiebre constructora... ienso:


----------



## vermer (8 Feb 2011)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Caramba camarada Goldfever, ahora vas a escribir un libro de autoayuda? 8:
> 
> Está interesante lo que cuentas, se te nota el background socialista.



No hay peor cuña que la de la misma madera. Goldfever los tiene calados hasta los huesos. 

En todo viaje queda algo positivo. El viaje a la izquierda-tontuna toca hacerlo de joven. Luega toca darte la ostia del desengaño. Posteriormente te desengañas de la derechona-burguesa. A partir de ahí empiezas a aprender de verdad. Cada cual a su ritmo.

En cualquier caso, de cada uno de estos viajes siempre queda algo positivo.

Si algo ha quedado claro es que Goldfever es un tío hecho a si mismo. Eso es lo que ofrece al resto.

Goldfever: *extraordinario hilo para que lo lea todo el mundo, en especial los más jóvenes* y espero que alguno espabile con tus excelentes consejos. No sólo vale para quien busca trabajo, es realmente bueno para quienes ya lo tienen. Lo da casi mascado


----------



## luis571 (8 Feb 2011)

pues si voy a espabilar y comprarme una barra silicona...


----------



## Guillotin (8 Feb 2011)

En lineas generales, mas o menos, la primera vez que coincido con Glodfever, lo que ocurre es que esto que nos cuenta ya esta inventado, se llama dar un paso al frente.

Dependiendo desde donde inicias ese paso, lo tienes mas o menos crudo, mas o menos dificil quiero decir.
Para mucha gente extramadamente dificil.


----------



## newdawnfades (8 Feb 2011)

Muy buen discurso, pero me ha parecido que la única opción parece ser trabajar de comercial vendiendo algún producto con buen nivel de idiomas para poder exportarlo.

Para mí el problema está en cambiar la mentalidad española. 
En Hezpaña se quiere trabajar poco y ganar mucho, y luego además hay que ver el trabajo que se ha hecho, porque más que trabajo la mayoría de veces es una chapuza.

Por experiencia puedo decir que he tenido compañeros de trabajo que han sido muy voluntariosos y constantes en el trabajo, pero hasta para las tareas más simples se han liado, confundido, no han puesto atención y han echado a perder productos manufacturados provocando cuantiosas pérdidas. La chapuza es el modus operandi en este país. 

Supongo que muchos foreros habréis tenido malas experiencias con servicios que hayáis solicitado, como por ejemplo fontanería, pintura, electricidad, etc. Además hasta las empresas multinacionales, sobre todo las de telefonía y adsl ofrecen un servicio muy caro y chapucero; y cuando tratas con ellos te da la sensación de que estás con mafiosos o delincuentes. 

*Así es como funciona este país: vendiendo chapuza a precio profesional.*

Recomiendo que veáis una película que se titula "Despedidas", es japonesa y trata de un empresario que tiene una funeraria y se dedica al amortajamiento. 
Llama mucho la atención el amor, la perfección, la profesionalidad y la dedicación al trabajo de esta persona. 
Después de ver la película, comparas la forma de trabajar en hezpaña y dan ganas de largarse cuanto antes.


----------



## Tiger Bucks (8 Feb 2011)

Pérfida Albión dijo:


> Un pequeño aporte al apartado de relaciones sociales y comerciales:
> 
> *LinkedIn* es un sitio web orientado a negocios, fue fundado en diciembre de 2002 y lanzado en mayo de 2003 (comparable a un servicio de red social), principalmente para red profesional.
> En octubre de 2008, tenía más de 25 millones de usuarios registrados2 extendiéndose a 150 industrias. En octubre de 2010, dispone de más de 80 millones de usuarios registrados,3 de más de 200 países, que abarcan todas las empresas del ranking de la revista Fortune de las 500 mayores empresas estadounidenses.
> ...



Pues para no tener mucha "pegada" yo casi cada día recibo peticiones nuevas de gente que quiere ser mi contacto y te da que pensar... ¿miedo a quedarse en el paro? ¿están sus empresas yendo mal? Porque normalmente aquí en Spain "uno se acuerda de Santa Bárbara cuando truena", es decir, que no empiezan una búsqueda activa de empleo hasta que ya es demasiado tarde... te has quedado en el paro.

Hay incluso quien dice, jura y asevera que ha encontrado trabajo a través de esta red social ("me lo dijo un amigo de un amigo").

Otras redes similares a Linkedin son Xing y Viadeo, por si no las conocéis.

Lo ideal sería empezar a establecer una red de contactos y crearse una reputación antes de necesitarlo, mientras uno está en activo.


----------



## vermer (9 Feb 2011)

ignorante publico nº 1 dijo:


> Muy buen discurso, pero me ha parecido que la única opción parece ser trabajar de comercial vendiendo algún producto con buen nivel de idiomas para poder exportarlo.
> 
> Para mí el problema está en cambiar la mentalidad española.
> En Hezpaña se quiere trabajar poco y ganar mucho, y luego además hay que ver el trabajo que se ha hecho, porque más que trabajo la mayoría de veces es una chapuza.
> ...




Voy a dar una pequeña vuelta a tu post, partiendo de que coincido en el fondo de tu apreciación.

Yo no leería sólo literalmente a GoldFever. Sacaría algunas ideas, que creo que las da, como:

- es necesario saber venderte. Puedes ser un gran profesional, pero si no sabes hablar con fluidez, expresarte adecuadamente, captar la psicología de tu interlocutor, etc, no llegarás a gran cosa.... salvo que la suerte acompañe (no es lo habitual). Y estas habilidades básicas, que deberían aprenderse en la etapa formativa (en contacto con el mundo laboral) y ni se huelen, se pueden adquirir o incrementar dedicándose al mundo comercial. Aunque no sea de forma profesional ni definitiva.

- La labor comercial en una empresa es la principal. Esto, que nos jode mucho a los ingenieros y más cuando empiezas a espabilarte, es esencial tenerlo bien presente. Sólo hay una forma de que le entre a la gente en la sesera: crear tu propia empresa o participar en la creación de una. No customer, No way.

Y no sólo es la principal, sino la más dura y dificultosa. Animo a quien no lo haya hecho nunca a intentar ganar su primer cliente. Una vez conseguido (y que fácilmente puede suponer que de cada 100 o más intentos, sólo salga uno, y a medias), SI EL PRODUCTO-SERVICIO ofrecido es de calidad y estamos atentos a las necesidades de esos primeros clientes, el "boca a boca" ayudará a nuestro crecimiento.

En consecuencia, tanto sea para montar nuestra propia empresa o servicio como autónomos, como para ofrecer nuestra valía a un empresario, haber pasado por el mundo comercial ayudará de forma extraordinaria. De paso conocemos una forma de ganarse la vida. Más que una forma, LA forma, ya que una empresa es exactamente eso: saber vender sus productos a la sociedad.

IDEA en la línea de GoldF: conocí en su día a un picapleitos. Uno más del montón y por tanto su futuro era abrir otra mierda-bufete y malvivir (tal y como se merecen la mayor parte de esos loros charlatanes). Tras hacer unos estudios en comercio exterior, concluyó que lo suyo no era el derecho, cosa que quienes le conocíamos intuíamos de sobra. Se ofreció a varios productores de un tipo de alimento-bebida apenas comercializado (no doy más datos, pero *VALDRIA PARA INFINIDAD DE PRODUCTOS*) a presentarlo en ferias a nivel europeo, ampliar su distribución, etc. Al año iba sobrado. No sólo había dado a ganar a los productores, sino que había aprendido un oficio y con él se ganaba más que holgadamente la vida. Obviamente el inglés le fue imprescindible, si bien no era ningún hacha del idioma, unos conocimientos medios-bajos de partida y un año dándole duro en una academia de nativos (el año que se preparó en comercio exterior), le valieron de sobra para lanzarse.

- Olvidémonos de la mentalidad española como un todo. Lo importante es nuestra mentalidad. Si los demás son tontos, eso abre un filón a quienes sepan trabajar bien. Siempre se dice que hay zonas (regiones) de España donde se hacen las cosas mejor. Yo creo que es verdad a rasgos generales. No soy nada nacionalista (me sería imposible porque mis orígenes son castellano-vascos-navarros-riojanos, si bien entre estas zonas existe una gran afinidad, aunque no lo sepan...), pero hay lugares donde "el hacer las cosas bien" es una forma de pensar que se transmite de padres a hijos. Lo digo por mi, no quiero echarme flores, o la gente que conozco, y por comparación por eso que "ignorante publico nº 1" denuncia y que se corresponde con la mentalidad de mucha gente. Pero ni todos ni en todas partes es igual. Bueno esto es una divagación un poco chorra. Centrémonos sólo en nosotros mismos, que yo no represento a ninguna región, sino a mi mismo....y poco.

"Ignorante publico nº 1": si tú no eres un chapuzas, véndete como trabajador eficaz. Marca la diferencia con el resto y hazte valer. No podemos tapar a los malos trabajadores. No es justo para el resto, ni para los clientes. Ni convenios colectivos ni mamandurrias para golfos. Aquí hay que poner en valor al empresario y al buen trabajador. Si fuésemos todos autónomos, los trabajadores eficaces y eficientes, con un poco de formación comercial arrasarían, sin tener que supeditarse a nadie. Un horror para políticos y sindicatos. Y para malos empresarios, que de todo hay.


----------



## luis571 (9 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE="Ignorante publico nº 1": si tú no eres un chapuzas, véndete como trabajador eficaz. Marca la diferencia con el resto y hazte valer. No podemos tapar a los malos trabajadores..[/QUOTE]

pues la diferencia entre un trabajador eficaz y uno mediocre, es que el mediocre se suele ofrecer a ilegalidades varias.


----------



## newdawnfades (9 Feb 2011)

vermer dijo:


> Voy a dar una pequeña vuelta a tu post, partiendo de que coincido en el fondo de tu apreciación.
> 
> 
> "Ignorante publico nº 1": si tú no eres un chapuzas, véndete como trabajador eficaz. Marca la diferencia con el resto y hazte valer. No podemos tapar a los malos trabajadores. No es justo para el resto, ni para los clientes. Ni convenios colectivos ni mamandurrias para golfos. Aquí hay que poner en valor al empresario y al buen trabajador. Si fuésemos todos autónomos, los trabajadores eficaces y eficientes, con un poco de formación comercial arrasarían, sin tener que supeditarse a nadie. Un horror para políticos y sindicatos. Y para malos empresarios, que de todo hay.



He trabajado en varios sitios, y hasta ahora cuando he cambiado ha sido para mejorar mi empleo. Nunca me han despedido, he sido yo el que ha decidido marcharse por creer que he terminado una etapa. Para mis ex-jefes yo hubiera sido el último en despedir y ninguno quería que me fuese. Actualmente trabajo en el sector servicios y me encuentro bien en mi trabajo. De momento la crisis nos ha tocado sólo un poco, pero nos mantenemos bien.


----------



## vermer (9 Feb 2011)

ignorante publico nº 1 dijo:


> He trabajado en varios sitios, y hasta ahora cuando he cambiado ha sido para mejorar mi empleo. Nunca me han despedido, he sido yo el que ha decidido marcharse por creer que he terminado una etapa. Para mis ex-jefes yo hubiera sido el último en despedir y ninguno quería que me fuese. Actualmente trabajo en el sector servicios y me encuentro bien en mi trabajo. De momento la crisis nos ha tocado sólo un poco, pero nos mantenemos bien.




No tengo la menor duda de que seas un excelente profesional (espero no haberme expresado mal). Quería recalcar sólo la idea de que un buen profesional con un añadido de "visión comercial" daría mucho de sí para él y para su entorno. Aunque nadie está obligado a ser emprendedor, conste. Si los políticos lo pusieran más fácil.... pero ellos son el principal obstáculo. Sólo ven en el emprendedor un inminente cliente en el que clavar sus garras de parásitos. Y es independiente de la ideología, si es que tienen alguna. Un saludo

Por cierto, creo que estamos tocados todos por esta crisis y como dice GoldFever toca mirar fuera, porque este edificio amenaza ruina.


----------



## pollo (9 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Salvo casos extremos todo el mundo tiene algo que ofrecer o es apto para llegar a tenerlo; otra cosa es_ que no sepa qué o cómo_. Esto último es uno de los mayores fracasos del sistema educativo.



Estoy de acuerdo pero añadiría: otro de los grandes fracasos de la sociedad es valorar exageradamente algunas cosas y no darle importancia a otras que son imprescindibles. Debería haber más métricas que la puramente económica.


----------



## Маркс (9 Feb 2011)

pollo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo pero añadiría: otro de los grandes fracasos de la sociedad es valorar exageradamente algunas cosas y no darle importancia a otras que son imprescindibles. Debería haber más métricas que la puramente económica.



Así es.

Mírate los índices de felicidad por países y no son los desarrollados precisamente los mejores situados.

Esto del "totem económico" es un cuento algo aburrido ya.


----------



## JesseJames (16 Jun 2013)

Refloto el hilo. Muy bueno.


----------



## caltama (24 Jun 2013)

Muy interesante el hilo, me ha hecho reflexionar durante varios días y compartirlo con mis amigos 1.0. Hay mucho sentido común aquí..


----------



## pir (28 Jun 2013)

pollo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo pero añadiría: otro de los grandes fracasos de la sociedad es valorar exageradamente algunas cosas y no darle importancia a otras que son imprescindibles. Debería haber más métricas que la puramente económica.



Un fracaso de la sociedad española ha sido traer al mundo a churumbeles que ya veremos que futuro laboral-económico tienen.


----------



## dodaltel (29 Jun 2013)

Conjunto de generalidades y topicazos en plan discurso de vendedor de aspiradoras de los EEUU para el lucimiento personal de un forero del que nunca he leído nada interesante.

Con ese tipo de discursos se puede llenar una página de alguna revistucha tipo "Emprendedores", pero poco más. 

No se dice nada nuevo y lo viejo tampoco vale para nada.







Papelera y baneo a perpetuidad.


----------



## El mago de Oz (30 Jun 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Conjunto de generalidades y topicazos en plan discurso de vendedor de aspiradoras de los EEUU para el lucimiento personal de un forero del que nunca he leído nada interesante.
> 
> Con ese tipo de discursos se puede llenar una página de alguna revistucha tipo "Emprendedores", pero poco más.
> 
> ...



Puto funciovago acomodado.

Que te despidan, ojalá.


----------



## autsaider (25 May 2020)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 May 2020)

Tico dijo:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup



me cago en tu puta madre, hijo de puta.


----------

